# Promotion - Mafia 2: Die PC-Version im Test von PC Games



## FlorianStangl (17. August 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,767767


----------



## GR0BI75 (17. August 2010)

Warum werden hier denn Kommentare gelöscht? Weil die Wahrheit drin stand?


----------



## Enisra (17. August 2010)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Warum werden hier denn Kommentare gelöscht? Weil die Wahrheit drin stand?


auch wenn ich die nicht gelesen habe
aber wenn die dem Gesetzt der Serie folgten, dann kann ich mir denken das die Wahrheit eher in der Realität Flames und ähnlicher Geblubber war


----------



## FlorianStangl (17. August 2010)

Die Kommentare wurden ins passende Forum verschoben und nicht gelöscht. Erst schauen, dann motzen.


----------



## KaterFreggel (17. August 2010)

*Mafia 2: Die PC-Version im Test von PC Games* 

Einen Test finde ich hier nicht und ich hab mich schon gefreut!

Irreführende Überschrift.   

Find ich nicht wirklich in Ordnung    Leser zu locken mit einer Überschrift die nicht zum Thema passt, das ist  reiner News-Spam! Ihr könntet auch schreiben:

*Mafia 2: Bald im Test von PC Games

*Wäre den Leuten gegenüber die das Spiel lange erwarten (schon über 8 Jahre warte ich) wesentlich fairer.   
Was bei euch im Test ist und für uns sind nämlich zweierlei Dinge.


----------



## FlorianStangl (17. August 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version ab 23. August*

So, jetzt sollte es jedem klar sein, die Überschrift ist geändert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. August 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version ab 23. August*

Vom Gameplay fand ich das Spiel ganz gut. Nur die Grafik ist in höheren Auflösungen (z.b. 1920x1080) einfach fürchterlich. Alles total unscharf und verwaschen, als hätte man vorm spielen 2 Kisten Bier gesoffen. In der Nahansicht ist sie sehr gut, die Charaktermodelle sind auch super, jedoch je weiter man weg schaut in die Ferne, desto verwaschener und unschärfer wird alles. Muss man da erst wieder auf anständige HD-Texturen aus der Community warten? Weil so könnte ich das Spiel nicht zocken, da tun mir nach einiger Zeit die Augen weh.

Damit es niemand falsch versteht: Ich bin kein Grafikfetischist. Spiele heute auch noch gerne Spiele aus den 80er oder 90er, aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass alles so verwaschen und unscharf ist, als würde man immer auf 640x480 spielen. Das ist wirklich grausam und das geht - zumindest mir - total auf die Augen.


----------



## GR0BI75 (17. August 2010)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Die Kommentare wurden ins passende Forum verschoben und nicht gelöscht. Erst schauen, dann motzen.


Das macht den Informationsgehalt nicht besser - "Games Aktuell" wirbt bereits mit dem Test für die morgige Ausgabe...


----------



## Luccah (18. August 2010)

*AW: Promotion - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version ab 23. August*

ich habe einen guten Eindruck von der Demo, die Kämpfe machen Spaß, die Fahrphysik geht in Ordnung, die Atmo kommt, soweit man das in der Demo "spühren" konnte, gut rüber. ich mag es in andere Zeiten versetzt zu werden, gerade alles so ab 1920. Schon beim 1. Bioshock fand ich die musikalische Untermalung supercool. und wenn dann aus Vitos Autoradio alte Rockabilly / Rock'n'Roll Stücke schalen ist das ein großes Atmo Plus. Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Feature, das sich die Umgebung mit der Zeit ändern soll(sprich Nachkriegszeit bis Wirtschaftswunder...etc.) 
ich geh davon aus das Mafia 2 eine Wertung von 84 Plus bekommt....ich werde es auf jeden fall kaufen, ich mag Open World Games.


----------



## Sancezz1 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Ja ja, Mafia und die KI. Die hat mich im ersten Teil schon aufgeregt, besonders die KI der eigenen Leute. Die rannten einfach gerad zu auf den Gegner zu, ohne Deckung mitten in die Gegnermassen. Oder versteckten sich hinter Autos, welche brannten und jeden Augenblick hoch gegangen sind, aber warum deshalb von brennenden Autos abstand nehmen.

Zumindest scheint die KI der eigenen Leute dahingehend verbessert worden zu sein, das diese diesmal wenigstens in Deckung gehen und nich sinnlos in die Gegnermassen laufen.

Keine Ahnung inwie weit es damals KI technisch möglich war eine Vernünftige KI hin zu bekommen. Aber im Jahr 2010 darf es doch wohl etwas mehr KI sein.


----------



## Arhey (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Kein GTA IV Killer also.
Bei GTA IV brauchen die meisten über 25 Stunden, allein für die Story. 
Hinzu kommt, dass Mafia 2 keinen MP hat.


PS: Find die Löschung der Kommentare nicht lustig 
Allein in den letzten 3 Tagen wurden 90% meiner Kommentare gelöscht. 
Ok bei manchen wars villeicht berechtigt, aber bei ein paar wars nur konstruktive Kritik/berechtigt. (tauchen gar nicht bei "Diskussionen der letzten  7 Tage auf"


----------



## andicry (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

ehrlich gesgat versteh ich das nicht!
in den ganzen vorschauseiten von mafia 2 wurde noch gepralt wie cool das spiel nicht sein soll und haste nicht gesehen .. so nach dem motto spiel des jahres ..
und jetzt so? ..
meine güte!?


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

@arhey: im Log sind keine gelöschten Kommentare von dir. Wenn etwas fehlt, dann bitte PM an mich.


----------



## Vidaro (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

naja bis auf die KI hab ich nichts andres von einem Mafia erwartet!
schön kompakt mit sehr guter Story eben wie Teil 1 (der auch nicht länger war)!

achja und es will und sollte nie ein GTA4 killer sein vorallem verwette ich dass die Story auch wenn sie kürzer ist besser ist als in GTA4 (denn die war schlecht)


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

_Auf der Übersichtskarte der Stadt sind in der Legende neben dem Symbol 
für Story-Missionen auch Jobs verzeichnet. Doch der gelbe Punkt, der 
anscheinend Nebenmissionen anzeigen sollte, blinkt nur ein einziges Mal 
auf der Karte auf. Ob hier den Entwicklern die Zeit davonlief, um solche
 Jobs zu integrieren? _

Könnte sein, vielleicht hebt man sich das auch für den geplanten DLC auf. Würde mich freuen wenn es sowas künftig gäbe, damit man mehr motiviert wird, sich in der tollen Spielwelt aufzuhalten.


----------



## redaim33 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

ich finde es schon etwas dreist was die Entwickler da abliefern.

Das Spiel ist sicher gut und ich werde es mir wahrscheinlich holen. Warum aber werden Versprechungen gemacht, die nicht mal ansatzweise eingehalten werden?

Ich kann mich sehr gut an verschiedene Interviews erinnern, in denen gerade der Aspekt der Nebenmissionen angesprochen wurde. Es sollte viele Nebenaufgaben im Spiel geben, die sich harmonisch in die Spielwelt einfügen. Was ist davon jetzt im Spiel zu sehen?

PC Games drückt es sehr richtig aus: So wenig Umfang nach einer so langen Entwicklungszeit ist schon enttäuschend. Gerade weil sich die große Spielwelt ja anbieten würde.


----------



## oPtir3s (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Was immer alle Negativ sehen finde ich gut ! ich will nicht 1000 neben missionen haben wie in GTA oder sonst welchen games


----------



## Vidaro (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



redaim33 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich sehr gut an verschiedene Interviews erinnern, in denen gerade der Aspekt der Nebenmissionen angesprochen wurde. Es sollte viele Nebenaufgaben im Spiel geben, die sich harmonisch in die Spielwelt einfügen. Was ist davon jetzt im Spiel zu sehen?



orginal QuelleOrgina 
haben sie?
recht aktuelles interview bzw übersetzte Zitate davon



> Nach Ansicht von Denby Grace, Senior Producer des kommenden Mafia 2, sollte man bei seinen kreativen Entscheidungen während der Entwicklung nicht immer auf das hören, was die Spieler von anderen Titeln des Genres erwarten.
> 
> "Alles was man in der Stadt, im Hintergrund, tun kann, unterstützt die Geschichte, also lassen wir euch nicht irgendwelche seltsamen Dinge tun - bowlen gehen oder Dart spielen. Es unterstützt einfach nicht die Story."
> 
> ...


orginal quelle www.gamasutra.com/view/news/28936/Mafia_II_Senior_Producer_Listen_To_What_Your_Game_Needs.php


----------



## Schalkmund (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vidaro schrieb:


> achja und es will und sollte nie ein GTA4 killer sein vorallem verwette ich dass die Story auch wenn sie kürzer ist besser ist als in GTA4 (denn die war schlecht)


Ich denke mal bei Openworld-Spielen mit unmengen an Nebentätigkeiten ist es immer schwer eine super Story zu präsentieren. Was zählt ist da einfach das Erleben der verschiedenen Situationen und das man es mit vielen interessanten, liebens- und hassenswerten Charakteren zu tun bekommt und das schafft Rockstar immer. Also ich denke gerne an meine Zeit in Liberty City zurück auch wenn die Rahmenhandlung nicht unbedingt oscarreif war.


----------



## redaim33 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

ja. schön.

War sicher ein Interview jüngeren Datums. 

Es gab andere Interviews kurz nach der offiziellen Enthüllung, in der eben unten genanntes erwähnt wurde. Ich habe keine Quelle. Aber auf mein Gedächtnis kann ich mich verlassen.


----------



## insaneduck (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Ich vermute, Nebenmissionen etc. werden noch durch 9234927 kostenpflichtige DLC's nachgereicht.

Werd es mir erstmal nicht kaufen, vielleicht wenn es billiger ist.


----------



## redaim33 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

wahrscheinlich war dieser denby grace zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht an der Entwicklung beteiligt.


----------



## redaim33 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

@insaneduck: Damit kannst du möglicherweise sogar recht haben. Leider.


----------



## Luccah (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Mir ist es gänzlich unverständlich wie ein Game von so einer Größe und einer so langen Dev Time, nur so kurz sein kann. Die Demo hat mir sehr gut gefallen..aber für knapp 50 ocken verlange ich schon einen gewissen Umfang...GTA schafft das doch locker, da bin ich weit über 50 std ganz auf ruhig beschäftigt, wenn nicht länger^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich denke mal bei Openworld-Spielen mit unmengen an Nebentätigkeiten ist es immer schwer eine super Story zu präsentieren. Was zählt ist da einfach das Erleben der verschiedenen Situationen und das man es mit vielen interessanten, liebens- und hassenswerten Charakteren zu tun bekommt und das schafft Rockstar immer. Also ich denke gerne an meine Zeit in Liberty City zurück auch wenn die Rahmenhandlung nicht unbedingt oscarreif war.


das ist wahr, GTA 4 hatte durchaus seine Reize, ich hab mich dort erst nach 30 Stunden gelangweilt...das Design der Figuren war ebenfalls richtig spitze. Die Frage ist halt, will man ein Spiel mit guter Story, das aber quasi nur beim ersten Durchlauf Spass macht, oder will man mehr Open World, das einen auch dauerhaft bei der Stange hält, wenn man die normalen Missionen auswendig kennt.

Red Dead Redemption ging da einen guten Weg, und es gefiel mir sogar noch besser als GTA. Vielleicht durch das unverbrauchte Wildwest-Setting, vielleicht weil ich Würfelpoker und Steckbriefliche Verbrecherjagd unterhaltsamer finde als Bowling und Pseudopolizeimissionen
. 
Mafia 2 ist halt "nur" ein kleiner Bruder der OW-Games, aus dem mit gutem DLC aber noch mehr werden kann - das 50er Jahre Setting gefällt mir jedenfalls auch richtig gut, und ist ebenfalls nahezu unverbraucht.


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Wie gut das ich mir erstmal Just Cause 2 geholt habe da lohnt sich der Preis wenigstens. 12 Std. ist ja wohl mehr als wenig. Und was soll man mit ner freibegehbaren Stadt wenn man nicht viel machen kann. Mal schauen was die DLC mitbringen.


----------



## starhorst (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Schade, da bauen die Entwickler bei Open World Spielen so oft viele Features ein, wie diverse Läden, aber brauchen tut man sie nie. Dabei könnte man doch viel mehr von den Elementen die man einbaut auch den Spieler abhängig machen. Auch das Geld einen echten Stellenwert hat und nicht am Ende im Übermaß vorhanden ist. Ich beziehe mich hier mehr auf GTA IV. Irgendwie verlieren sich die Spiele zu schnell im Überfluss, sei es Geld oder Waffen. Ich vermisse da irgendwie die Herausforderung, nur im richtigen Moment auf die Maus klicken ist für mich keine Herausforderung.

Mafia 2 ist sicher gut, aber es ist wieder nicht das Open World Spiel das ich mich erhofft habe, das wird wohl keiner hin bekommen. Wäre wohl zu viel Aufwand. Schade das Red Dead Redemption nicht für PC erscheint, das soll ja ganz interessant sein.


----------



## Lextoul (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Ich denke in mafia2 wurden zu viele open-world-erwartungen gesteckt, obwohl die entwickler bereits klar gemacht hatten, dass es sich eher um ein lineares speil mit open-world-zusatz handelt! Denn so wie es scheint bietet es genau das was versprochen wurde.....eine geniale story, genial insziniert und sehr gutes gameplay! Jedoch muss ich zugeben, dass 12h wirklich wenig sind aber wir werden sehen was die DLCs bringen...........die darf man nicht vergessen!


----------



## hightake (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Demo gespielt und für nichtkaufenswert befunden!
Grafik- nix dolles.Selbst das letzte Driver fand ich interessanter.
Da entwickelt man ewig, verschiebt noch viel ewiger und dann sowas.


----------



## tomjane7 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Jeder einzelne positive Aspekt weist gravierende Mängel auf und könnte genauso gut unter den negativen stehen. Ist es denn so schwer, auch einem gehypten Spiel eine realistische und vor allem zum Text passende  Wertung zu geben, selbst wenn Leute sich darauf jahrelang gefreut haben? Wenn es ein geradliniges Actionspiel mit toller Story sein soll, und kein OW mit Nebenmissionen, dann müssen Gameplay und Spannungsbogen einfach sitzen, und das tun sie anscheinend nur bedingt. Sich mit der Hoffnung auf Patches und DLC's zu vertrösten ist erbärmlich.
Mafia 2 klingt nach einem flachen Spielerlebnis voller Mängel, dessen kurze Dauer man besser in ein paar Scorsese oder Coppola Filme investiert. Viel linearer wird man da anscheinend auch nicht unterhalten.


----------



## GorrestFump (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Kurz, linear und für mich uninterressantes Setting - kein Kaufgrund vorhanden. Wobei mich die Story an sich und die Inszenierung interessieren würden.


----------



## Vordack (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



redaim33 schrieb:


> @insaneduck: Damit kannst du möglicherweise sogar recht haben. Leider.


Ich persönlich würde das begrüssen  Okay, eben weil mich Nebenmissionen nicht dermassen  interessieren. Ich bin arbeitstätig, hab ne Freundin und nicht übermäßig viel Lust/Zeit um zu zocken.

Die einzigen Spiele die ich in den letzten Jahren durchgespielt habe waren Alpha Protocoll und ME1 und 2. Die haben, selbst mit Nebenmissionen, unter 30 Stunden pro Titel gebraucht. Jett sitze ich bei Dragon Age und denke daß ich so 100 Stunden brauchen werde. Da bin ich froh wenn ich mich, gerade bei einem Shooter, aufs wesentliche konzentrieren kann und eine gute Story erleben darf. Wer mehr will soll eben blechen   

Warten wirs aber erst mal ab ob überhaupt DLC kommt.


----------



## HNRGargamel (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vordack schrieb:


> Jett sitze ich bei Dragon Age und denke daß ich so 100 Stunden brauchen werde.


Aber auch nur, wenn du dir seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr vikel Zeit lässt und alle Origins durchspielst dazu noch das Addon. Dann kommst du auf 100 Stunden. Sonst sind 70-80h realistischer, leider


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> _Auf der Übersichtskarte der Stadt sind in der Legende neben dem Symbol
> für Story-Missionen auch Jobs verzeichnet. Doch der gelbe Punkt, der
> anscheinend Nebenmissionen anzeigen sollte, blinkt nur ein einziges Mal
> auf der Karte auf. Ob hier den Entwicklern die Zeit davonlief, um solche
> ...


Es liegt doch auf der Hand, dass das Spiel zugunsten von DLC´s beschnitten wurde. Stichwort: Jobs. Ist schon etwas ärgerlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jett sitze ich bei Dragon Age und denke daß ich so 100 Stunden brauchen werde.
> ...


Unglaublich! Was für ein beschissenes P/L-Verhältnis. Diese geldgierigen Bioware-Schweine sollten sich schämen.   

Btw., ich habe übrigens keine Probleme, 40 € für ein Spiel zu blechen, das mich auch nur 6-8 Stunden blendend unterhält. Spielspaß ist nicht zwingend eine Frage des Umfangs.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jett sitze ich bei Dragon Age und denke daß ich so 100 Stunden brauchen werde.
> ...



Kommt auf den Spieler an.   
Ich habe für das Hauptspiel insgesamt 100 Stunden gebraucht (Storymissionen, Nebenmissionen usw.). Allein beim ersten Mal. Dazu habe ich auch die sechs Origins (bis zum Ende der Geschichte im Spiel) durchgezockt. 
Allein mit dem Hauptspiel (samt DLCs, die sich direkt ins Hauptspiel einfügen) habe ich also insgesamt etwa 500 Stunden gebraucht. Die restlichen Male, nach dem ersten Mal durchspielen, habe ich tatsächlich ehr 70-90 Stunden gebraucht.
Ja, richtig gelesen! Ich habe DA 6x durchgespielt und immerwieder was anderes erlebt (auch wenn die Gebiete natürlich gleich bleiben, ist klar).   
Das Addon, Awakening, habe ich 2x durchgespielt, was etwa insgesamt 50 Stunden in Anspruch nahm.


Btw...selbst wenn es "nur" 70-80 Stunden Spielzeit hätte, wäre das noch immer super. Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit hatte beispielsweise nur etwa 40-50 Stunden Spielzeit insgesamt (dafür aber auch einen gewissen Wiederspielbarkeitswert).



@Topic
Ich hab mir irgendwie mehr erhofft, gerade was den Umfang angeht. Immerhin war Mafia 2 ziemlich lange in Entwicklung.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> HNRGargamel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordack schrieb:
> ...


Recht hat der alte Mann hier. Aus diesem Grund freue ich mich auch auf Mafia II. Selbst wenn es "nur" ~12 Stunden Spielzeit sind, so hoffe ich doch das diese 12 Stunden eine packende und spannende Geschichte erzählen.

Mir persönlich sagen Spiele mit so einer exorbitant langen Spielzeit überhaupt nicht zu, denn meistens merkt man dem Spiel einfach an, dass es "sinnlos" gestreckt wurde. Ich kenne keine Spiel was wirklich 60 Stunden spannende (!) Unterhaltung bietet.

Keines! *Keines!!*


----------



## cugel (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

"Gegner reagieren oftmals gar nicht bzw. dumm: Ihre Gegner machen minutenlang nichts, als zu warten, dass Sie hinter einer Ecke auftauchen. Oder Ihre Gegner kommen im Entenmarsch auf Sie zu, sodass eine Salve mit Ihrer Waffe genügt, um alle auf einmal auszuschalten. Oder Ihre Feinde tauchen immer an derselben Stelle aus der Deckung auf – Moorhuhn lässt grüßen."

Mit so einer KI wäre jeder andere Shooter gnadenlos abgesoffen. Von dem unmöglichen Speichersystem, das nun schon so oft für Unmut gesorgt hat mal ganz abgesehen.

Aber der Hype um Mafia 2 ist so gross gewesen, das die Tester diverser Magazine anscheinend das Spiel als interaktiven Film mit tollen Zwischensequenzen und Atmospäre sehen bei dem halt auch mal geschossen wird.

Nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht, obwohl ich mich sehr auf Mafia 2 gefreut habe.

Schiessereien sind bestenfalls Mittelmass, die Welt ist eher leer und dürftig in Szene gesetzt und die Missionen für ein Spiel oft extrem langatmig (Kisten in LKW laden) und müssen obendrein noch bei Neustart der Mission wiederholt werden. Physix und damit die gross angepriesenen Supereffekte sind bei 98% aller Spieler nicht oder quasi nicht nutzbar, da NVidia 470 oder besser benötigt wird.

Das sind Punkte die ich aus den Tests der beiden grossen deutschen Magazine übernommen habe und dann Frage ich mich hat so ein Titel wirklich mehr als 79% - 80% höchstens 81% Punkte verdient und verweise dabei auch gleich noch an die Wertung von Ruse in der GS. Meiner Meinung nach wird hier mit zweierlei Mass gemessen !

PS: Ich hätte sehr gerne ein perfektes Mafia 2 gesehen, mit Traum KI und Traumwertungen. Aber was nicht ist, ist nicht und wenn man die KI aus Fear oder Crysis kennt muss man sich doch wirklich fragen, ist so eine Stümperei noch zeitgemäss ?


----------



## Spassbremse (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



cugel schrieb:


> Physix und damit die gross angepriesenen Supereffekte sind bei 98% aller Spieler nicht oder quasi nicht nutzbar, da NVidia 470 oder besser benötigt wird.


Kann ich seit dem PhysX Treiberupdate für die Demo so nicht bestätigen.
Ich habe in der Demo durchweg ~30fps bei mittleren APEX-Einstellungen (alles andere auf Max.), und das auf einem i5-760 mit einer GTX 275. Und nein, ich verwende keine dedizierte PhysX-Karte zusätzlich.


----------



## marcial (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

85% sind einfach zu hoch angesetzt, aber das ist typisch für PCG. Ich war ein riesen Mafia 1 Fan und kann mich damals an eine ähnliche Wertung erinnern, die absolut gerechtfertigt war. Meiner Meinung nach war Mafia 1 damals um einiges besser zu den indirekten Konkurrenten GTA 3/VC und sogar SA (für mich).

Mafia 2 hat jedoch nicht wirklich etwas verändert im Vgl zum ersten und was damals richtig gut war ist heute nur noch Standard.

Mafia 2 kommt mir viel zu statisch vor, nichts besonderes, nichts macht wirklich Spass, alles braucht etwas zu lange, ist zu unausgereift.

Warum ist die KI so bedauerlich? Warum ist das Fahren mit dem Keyboard mit schlechten Autos bei Simulation fast unmöglich (mit guten Autos machts ja richtig Spass aber wenn man gar nicht mehr fahren kann ists doch Scheisse)? Warum kann ich nicht aus dem Auto schiessen?

Fragen über Fragen.

Das Kampfsystem sieht bei den ersten 3 mal gut aus, dann wirds langweilig und man wünscht sich man müsste nicht mehr Kämpfen.

Das Schadensmodell der Fahrzeuge ist bedauerlich.

Wenn sich soviel Mühe bei den Charakteren und den Animationen gegeben wird, warum sehen die Shootouts dann aus wie in Mafia 1? Absolut keine Anzeichen von Ragdoll, ein bis zwei Todesanimationen... qualitativ minderwertig.

Ich könnte die ganze Zeit so weiter machen während die Stärken des Spiels relativ schnell abgespeist sind.

Schade, meine Vorfreude war dermaßen groß, dass die Enttäuschung um so stärker ins Gewicht fällt.

Auch schade, dass PCG es nicht schafft faire Bewertungen rauszugeben.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Urteilt ihr über die Demo oder über die Vollversion? Bei letzterer frag ich mich, wieso ihr das schon spielen könnt? 

Mag mich vllt. jemand aufklären? 

( Bitte keine doofen Witze mit Bienen und Blumen, da bin ich Experte drin!  )


----------



## Vordack (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



cugel schrieb:


> Schiessereien sind bestenfalls Mittelmass, die Welt ist eher leer und dürftig in Szene gesetzt und die Missionen für ein Spiel oft extrem langatmig (Kisten in LKW laden) und müssen obendrein noch bei Neustart der Mission wiederholt werden. Physix und damit die gross angepriesenen Supereffekte sind bei 98% aller Spieler nicht oder quasi nicht nutzbar, da NVidia 470 oder besser benötigt wird.


@Deinen Text

Dann kaufs halt nicht wenns Dir nicht gefällt    Ich hol es mir garantiert!

@Quote

Also mit meiner 8800 GTS liefen mittlere Physx Details problemlos. (In der Demo)

@Rabowke

Die Vollversion gibts schon zum DL.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Bei meiner radeon (!) HD5770 laufen die Physx Effekte mit ein paar Tricks wirklich gut (Demo). Sogar Splitter, Kleidung, Funken,Glas und Explosionen sind vorhanden.
P.S.:Ich hab nen auf 2,3 Ghz übertakteten intel core 2 duo E4300
Edit: Auch der Rauch (Apex) funktioniert.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vordack schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> Die Vollversion gibts schon zum DL.


   
Aber doch nur bei STEAM, hmm? Da diese Version erst offiziell in Europa freigeschaltet werden muss ... oder ist es bereits hier verfügbar?

Würde sonst mal in die Videothek fahren und schauen, ob sie Mafia II für die 360 haben.


----------



## Vordack (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Rabowke
> ...


Obs in den Läden erhältich ist weiss ich nicht.

Es gibt jedenfalls 2 Downloads... seit gestern oder Sonntag eine CloneDVD Version ohne Crack und seit gestern/heute eine Steam-Version mit Crack. Ach ja, das ist für PC^^


----------



## HNRGargamel (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vordack schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordack schrieb:
> ...


  exakt
Clone DVD seit gestern (Montag)


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Ihr habt meinen kleinen Wink nicht ganz verstanden. 

Das es diese Versionen gibt, ist mir durchaus klar ( übrigens schon seit Sonntag der Clone ) ... mir ging es darum, das man hier von Kommentaren herauslesen kann, dass die Leute nicht nur die Demo spielen.  

Aber ich glaub diese Anspielung war zu subtil ...


----------



## marcial (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Urteilt ihr über die Demo oder über die Vollversion? Bei letzterer frag ich mich, wieso ihr das schon spielen könnt?
> 
> Mag mich vllt. jemand aufklären?
> 
> ( Bitte keine doofen Witze mit Bienen und Blumen, da bin ich Experte drin!  )


Vollversion auf Basis der ersten drei Kapitel. 

Naja du weißt, es gibt Bienchen und Blümchen....


----------



## Lextoul (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > HNRGargamel schrieb:
> ...


Also ich kann mich euch nur voll und ganz anschließen! Qualität statt Quantität! Is mir egal ob ich Nebenmissionen habe oder sonst was in der Stadt machen kann! Ich kann nur betonen es war schon seit langem die Rede, dass es ein Aktionspiel mit Open-world-Zusätzen ist!   Die Inszinierung zählt!


----------



## moeller130 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

eine unfaire Wertung von der Redaktion pcgames, zum Mafiapiel Teil 2, mit nur 85%!
Es ist doch nicht so schlimm, wenn die Gegner Ki, so schlecht ist, dann kann ich
meine Widersacher um so schneller erledigen. Hier hätte die Redaktion, statt Minus-
punkte zu vergeben, Pluspunkte setzen sollen. Die Grafik des Spieles, ist absoulte
Spitzenklasse, aber in dem Bewertungskasten, wird sie überhaut nicht erwähnt.
Da fragt man sich als Leser natürlich, ob die Redaktion bei diesem Spiel jedes
Haar in der Suppe sucht und somit zu einer ungerechtfertigten Wertung kam.


----------



## marcial (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



moeller130 schrieb:


> eine unfaire Wertung von der Redaktion pcgames, zum Mafiapiel Teil 2, mit nur 85%!
> Es ist doch nicht so schlimm, wenn die Gegner Ki, so schlecht ist, dann kann ich
> meine Widersacher um so schneller erledigen. Hier hätte die Redaktion, statt Minus-
> punkte zu vergeben, Pluspunkte setzen sollen. Die Grafik des Spieles, ist absoulte
> ...


Ich hoffe mal, dass dieser Kommentar nur so von Sarkasmus überschäumt.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, einfach dämlich.


----------



## Crusader91 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



moeller130 schrieb:


> ....Hier hätte die Redaktion, statt Minus-
> punkte zu vergeben, Pluspunkte setzen sollen. Die Grafik des Spieles, ist absoulte
> Spitzenklasse, ...


Die Grafik ist aller unterster Bullshit hoch 10 - mit das miserabelste was ich die letzten 2 Jahre gesehen habe. Mit ein paar Grafikmods und 24x CFAA sieht Mafia 1 besser aus !
Dieser extreme Weichzeichenfilter schon auf kleine Entfernung die das Spiel wie einen 640x480 Titel aussehen lassen und die fehlende Kantenglättung sind einfach nicht Zeitgemäß. Meines Erachtens macht die Grafik eine Menge Atmosphäre kaputt.
Wenn man jeden Pickel im Gesicht und jeden Furz aus der Hose sieht die achso schöne Falten hat dann hat man noch lange keine Top Grafik. Das Gesamtbild zählt und das sieht so aus als hätte ich vergessen die Lesebrille auszupacken..........


----------



## marcial (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Und genauso ein dämlicher Kommentar, nur in die Gegenrichtung... ihr Kiddies seid echt das nervigste was man im Internet erleben kann.


----------



## Vordack (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ihr habt meinen kleinen Wink nicht ganz verstanden.


Natürlich haben wir Deinen Wink verstanden, und ich habe Dich aufgeklärt (die Vollversion gibt es zum Download seit  Montag).

Versteh nicht wieso wir Dich nicht verstanden haben sollten


----------



## Danox (24. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Die Grafik ist gut und auch zeitgemäss.85 Punkte triffts so ziemlich genau.Wird nicht der super hammer aber auch nicht scheisse.Ich Werds zocken!!!und das ohne Lesebrille^^


----------



## Crusader91 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



marcial schrieb:


> Und genauso ein dämlicher Kommentar, nur in die Gegenrichtung... ihr Kiddies seid echt das nervigste was man im Internet erleben kann.


 Kann man nicht einmal seine Meinung sagen ohne
das man gleiche gegen den dicksten Vollpfosten im ganzen Forum läuft ?!?

Wer ist den das Kiddie, wenn man hier grundlos provoziert…..?

Viel nerviger im Netz sind die Typen, die in selbigem ein Kilometerweit offenes Mundwerk haben und auf der Straße drausen aber dafür sofort einen zwischen den Kauleisten hätten...


----------



## zerr (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

"Empire Bay ist eine große, offene Spielwelt. Dennoch gibt es keinerlei Nebenbeschäftigungen oder Ähnliches. "
sehe nicht so ich zb konzentriere mich auf die geschichte alle anderen spielerein sind mir relativ egal

"Speicherpunkte sind teilweise doof oder unfair gesetzt."
geschmacksache ich finde es so i.o


für mich sind diese punkte überflussig
ich würde den spiel 88-90 punkte geben es hat mich mehr gefesselt als GTA4

und bei + punkten würde ich 
Gute Optimierung zufügen was bei gta 4 nicht der fall war...


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> moeller130 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ....Hier hätte die Redaktion, statt Minus-
> ...


Ich hab selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. 

Ich weiß ja nicht wann du Mafia I das letzte mal gespielt hast, aber in der Originalfassung, und die vergleichen wir hier bitte, sieht Mafia I zwar gut aus, aber bei weitem nicht so detailiert wie Mafia II.

Vorallem in den Ingame-Zwischensequenzen kommt das ganz klar zu Tage. Des Weiteren würde ich gerne wissen wollen, wie du auf die Idee kommst, das Mafia II keine Kantenglättung hätte? Auch die von dir genannten "Weichzeichner" sind mir nicht bekannt. Was stimmt ( und nervt ), ist der Bloom-Effekt ... mMn kam Mafia I ohne diesen doofen Effekt aus, zerstört er doch meiner Meinung nach ziemlich viel von dem realistischen Look.

Aber weil du es selber ansprichst: Mafia II mag seine Ecken und Kanten(glättung  ) haben, aber gerade was das Gesamtbild betrifft, generiert Mafia II ein wunderbares, unverbrauchtes Setting.

Übrigens solltest du mal native VGA Titel Spielen, am besten im Vollbildmodus ... dann siehst du, wie 640x480 auf deinem aktuellen TFT wirklich aussieht.


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> marcial schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und genauso ein dämlicher Kommentar, nur in die Gegenrichtung... ihr Kiddies seid echt das nervigste was man im Internet erleben kann.
> ...


Ich würde euch *beide* bitten hier etwas auf die Wortwahl zu achten. Niemand muss jemanden als Kiddie, noch als dicksten Vollpfosten titulieren.

Auch das Argument ist mit "draußen und Kauleiste" ist mehr als deplaziert. Diskussionen sind gerne Willkommen, aber bitte auf einem anderen, etwas höheren Niveau!

Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an mir ... El Rabowke! Meister aller Klassen ... 

( kleiner Spass!  )


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



zerr schrieb:


> und bei + punkten würde ich
> Gute Optimierung zufügen was bei gta 4 nicht der fall war...


Hab gestern mal die erste Mission angespielt und sie lief mit allen Details (auch Apex hoch) um einiges flüssiger als noch die Demo... hoffe das bleibt so!
Freu mich auf das Zock heute nach der Arbeit


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



zerr schrieb:


> "Empire Bay ist eine große, offene Spielwelt. Dennoch gibt es keinerlei Nebenbeschäftigungen oder Ähnliches. "
> sehe nicht so ich zb konzentriere mich auf die geschichte alle anderen spielerein sind mir relativ egal


Dem schließ ich mich an. Ein paar Dinge wären vllt. interessant, wie z.B. ein Gone in 60 Seconds Verschnitt. Klaue 50 Vintage-Autos, bekomm dafür einen Unique Wagen etc.pp.

Sowas könnte man sinnvoll einbauen ... würde auch einen Anreiz bieten.

Aber im groben und ganzen lasse ich Nebenmissionen links liegen.



> "Speicherpunkte sind teilweise doof oder unfair gesetzt."
> geschmacksache ich finde es so i.o


Also freies Speichern sollte man mMn schon erwarten, sei es PC oder Konsole. Es gibt mMn keinen guten Grund warum man das so limitiert.




> für mich sind diese punkte überflussig
> ich würde den spiel 88-90 punkte geben es hat mich mehr gefesselt als GTA4


GTA IV fand ich z.B. auch nicht gut, obwohl ich es mir damals nach erscheinen sofort für meine 360 geholt hatte. Aber 90% bei Mafia II find ich zu viel, denn das Spiel hat seine Probleme.



> und bei + punkten würde ich
> Gute Optimierung zufügen was bei gta 4 nicht der fall war...


Also Mafia II ist leider nicht gut optimiert, jedenfalls würde ich 25 FPS mit einer GTX 470 & einem guten Quadcore mit PhysX als gut optimiert titulieren.

Mein PC, i7 mit 8800GTX und 8GB RAM, kommt im Benchmark mit max. Details, aber Kantenglättung aus, auf ca. 26fps ... und das schon mit dem PhysX Tweak, dass nur die Kleidung von Vito berechnet wird, die der anderen NPCs nicht.


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > "Speicherpunkte sind teilweise doof oder unfair gesetzt."
> > geschmacksache ich finde es so i.o
> 
> 
> Also freies Speichern sollte man mMn schon erwarten, sei es PC oder Konsole. Es gibt mMn keinen guten Grund warum man das so limitiert.


Geschmacksache.. ich persönlich finde Speicherpunkte ziemlich gut (außer wenn man sich ne Zwischensequenz mehrfach ansehen muss und keine Möglichkeit hat diese abzubrechen...   ), da ich mich sonst erwische, wie ich nach jedem zweiten Gegner/jeder zweiten Tür die Quicksavetaste drücke   

Gab für mich nix aufregenderes als damals Splinter Cell 1 auf dem Gamecube, wo es nur Speicherpunkte gab und ich es auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gezockt habe. Ein Fehler und die Mission war quasi gelaufen. Genau das gleich wie heute bei Splinter Cell Conviction die Nebenmissionen. 12 Gegner ohne Alarm ausschalten, sonst ist die Mission gescheitert..   

Wie gesagt, ist aber geschmacksache!


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> marcial schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und genauso ein dämlicher Kommentar, nur in die Gegenrichtung... ihr Kiddies seid echt das nervigste was man im Internet erleben kann.
> ...


Aber Recht hat er     

Das fehlte bei der Cheater Umfrage von PC-Games. Das nervigste, schlimmer als Cheater, sind "Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind"* in Foren     

Grund: Cheater begegnet man nur wenn man schon spielt. "Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind"* bringen ein dazu gar nicht erst zu spielen (verderben einem derart die Laune)

*
@El-Rabowke
Habe ich das Wort Kiddies nicht schön nicht-verwendet?


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vordack schrieb:


> *
> @El-Rabowke
> Habe ich das Wort Kiddies nicht schön nicht-verwendet?


   
Ich bin stolz auf dich!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Ich sags mal so: Es gibt auch genügend Aussagen von Menschen, die eigentlich genug Lebenserfahrung haben wollten, die aber ebenfalls daneben sind. Hat nicht immer was damit zu tun.


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: Es gibt auch genügend Aussagen von Menschen, die eigentlich genug Lebenserfahrung haben wollten, die aber ebenfalls daneben sind. Hat nicht immer was damit zu tun.


Hehe, der Demokrat vor dem Herrn 

Aber natürlich hast Du Recht. "Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind" hat ja auch nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.

Dennoch sind ist die Häufigkeit dummer Aussagen bei "Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind" viel höher als bei nicht-"Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind".

Auch ist die Dummheit der Aussagen von "Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind" im Durchschnitt höher als von nicht-"Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind".

Man ist das cool "Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind" im Zwischenspeicher zu haben


----------



## Spassbremse (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vordack schrieb:


> Auch ist die Dummheit der Aussagen von "Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind" im Durchschnitt höher als von nicht-"Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind".
> 
> Man ist das cool "Personen-dessen-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind" im Zwischenspeicher zu haben


Ums mal mit dem großen Schlumpf-Philosophen Muffy auszudrücken:

*"Ich hasse* *Personen-deren-Aussagen-aufgrund-mangelnder-Lebenserfahrung-total-daneben sind!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## BlackDead (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Protipp:
In Internetforen und besonders welchen in denen es um Spiele geht findet man zu 90% keine vernünftigen Aussagen oder Diskussionen. Egal welches Alter egal welcher Hintergrund. 

Zum Topic:
Ich freue mich auf das Spiel und war schon immer ein Fan von Teil 1. Anfangs war ich äußerst skeptisch aber die Demo hat mich überzeugend. Mir persönlich ist ein guter lineare Actiontitel mit guter Story und Atmosphäre eben lieber.


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Protipp:
> In Internetforen und besonders welchen in denen es um Spiele geht findet man zu 90% keine vernünftigen Aussagen oder Diskussionen. Egal welches Alter egal welcher Hintergrund.


Weil nur Noob-Kiddies vorn PC hocken und nicht das Leben genießen     

Nein, ernsthaft, obiges (zitierte) kann man leider (fast) unterschreiben, wobei man, wenn man sich oft in denselben Foren rumtreibt, schon Ausnahmen erkennt.


----------



## zerr (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

mein system ist 
c2d e7300
ati 4830
2gb ram 

aa/af an 
physix aus
und alle details auf hoch und es läuft flussig

bei gta IV ist mein system beim niedrigsten einstellungen ins knie gegangen


----------



## marcial (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich würde euch *beide* bitten hier etwas auf die Wortwahl zu achten. Niemand muss jemanden als Kiddie, noch als dicksten Vollpfosten titulieren.
> 
> Auch das Argument ist mit "draußen und Kauleiste" ist mehr als deplaziert. Diskussionen sind gerne Willkommen, aber bitte auf einem anderen, etwas höheren Niveau!
> 
> ...


Ich geb dir schon recht, aber mittlerweile habe ich absolut keinen Respekt mehr für diese ganzen, unbegründeten Internetbashing Kommentare. Und wenn du dir Crusaders Kommentar mal anguckst, siehst du - dass er a) Absolut keine Ahnung hat, von dem was er schreibt und b) maßlos übertreibt, was einfach nur nervt. Ignorieren bringt ja auch nix, siehe Youtube Kommentarlisten und Konsorten.

Ich habe vorhin denke ich recht fundiert meine Meinung geäußert, bei schwachsinnigem, kindischen Gelaber geb ich mir aber kein bisschen Mühe, meine Meinung diesbezüglich in irgendeiner Form höflich zu formulieren. Wäre unangebracht.


Zwecks der lustigen Personen mit Erfahrung Diskussion, die hier entstanden ist (wir bräuchten ein Facepalm Smiley, ich benutz mal Rolleyes dafür   ).

Der Audruck kiddie hat bedingt etwas mit dem Alter, mehr aber mit dem Verhalten zu tun. Von daher ist es absolut unnötig, pseudo mäßig darüber zu philosophieren, ob und unter welchen Umständen Menschen sich daneben benehmen... wir sind hier in nem Gaming Forum Jungs, ich braucht niemanden mit euren tiefgründigen Gedanken beeindrucken ...


----------



## Crusader91 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

@Marcial:
Du gehst mir echt auf den Sack! Sorry aber da kann doch der ruhigste nicht ruhig bleiben geschweige den auf die Wortwahl achten. Das ist bloße Provokation und das lasse ich ungern auf mir sitzen, weil mich solche Leute echt zur Weißglut treiben.

Meinetwegen kann mir irgend ein Mod oder wer auch immer hier was besseres ist ne Verwarnung oder gleich nen Bann aussprechen wenn ich mich "zu hart" für die Zartgemüter äußere!!
Aber ich WEIß wovon ich rede, weil ich es GESEHEN habe und auch gerne BELEGEN werde! Da habe ich keine Lust mich so blöd anreden und provozieren zu lassen für das das ich meine Meinung sage.

Ich habe nicht angefangen sondern wurde hier sofort beleidigt und werde im Nachinein noch mit Unwahrheiten belastet! Das kluge Spritzgulasch von einigen Leuten die weder vor meinem Monitor sitzen noch Ahnung von meinen Spielerischen Aktivitäten haben, lediglich einen kurzen Beitrag indem ich mich berechtigt über die Grafik aufgeregt habe gesehen haben NERVT einfach!
Immerhin gibt es schon mehrere Beschwerden bzgl. der Unschärfe !

Grußlos


----------



## GorrestFump (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Schön zu wissen, dass sich in dem Jahr meiner Abwesenheit in der PCG-Community sich nur die Optik und Funktionalität des Forums geändert haben. Zumindest die Diskussionen bei Spieletests sind immer noch die Selben 

Darf ich fragen warum bei diesem Test im Forum "Promotion" vor der Threadtitel steht?


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



> OK, dann achten wir mal auf die Wortwahl - ich hoffe es nicht "zu hart" für ein paar Zartgemüter
> Das hat nichts mit Zartgemüter zutun, eigentlich mag ich es doll und hart.
> 
> Allerdings pflegen wir hier bei pcg.de eine einigermaßen gepflegte Diskussionskultur.
> ...


Erstmal vorab: was interessiert mich dein System? Nicht bös gemeint, aber wenn du Gammelhardware hast und aufgrund dieser nur mit Low-Details spielen musst, ist es wohl kaum das Problem von Mafia II.

Wenn du sehr gute Hardware hast, und trotzdem behauptest Mafia II sehe aus wie ein VGA Spiel, dann stimmt auch hier wieder was nicht. Entweder übertreibst du maßlos, oder ... 



> Auser verwaschenen Texturen und Autos im Hintergrund die so verwischt und voll mit Kanten sind sehe ich nix! Und Mafia 2 ist das erste Spiel seit ich  denken kann mit dem ich "optische Probleme" habe. Bei Mass Effect lies sich die hässliche Körning wenigstens Abschalten aber Mafia 2 hab ich tatsächlich den Eindruck das ich ne Lesebrille nötig habe.


An Hand der Demo kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Was vllt. zu einem gewissen Teil stimmt, dass weit entfernte Gebäude 'verschwimmen' ... aber Texturen, Autos die in der näheren Umgebung sind, werden scharf dargestellt.	



> Jetzt wüsste ich von den ganzen Schlaumeiern aber doch zu gerne wie Ihr auf die Idee kommt mich aufgrund meiner Grafikbeschreibung die ich heute Abend belegen werde als "Kiddie" etc.. zu betiteln.


Du wurdest von einer Person als Kiddy bezeichnet, das war nicht okay ... das hab ich hier angesprochen. Also bitte nicht von einer Person auf "Ihr".



> Grußlos


   
Jetzt bin ich traurig. Ganz doll!


----------



## Crusader91 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Ach rutscht mir doch den Hut runter...Diskussion beendet!

Grußlos


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Bin wohl einer der wenigen, der die Mafia 2 Grafik ziemlich gut findet^^ vor allem die Gesichter der Herren in den Zwischensequenzen sind einfach klasse....man erkennt sogar Unebenheiten und Furchen in der Haut. So muss das sein. Dazu noch die schicken herumfliegenden Trümmer dank diesem PhysX...was will man mehr?  
Wenn dann hier und da ein paar schwächere Texturen das Auge quälen....solang das Gesamtbild stimmt, juckt mich das nicht. Im Prinzip genau wie bei RDR - und dort ist die Spielwelt ja wesentlich größer.


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> > Jetzt wüsste ich von den ganzen Schlaumeiern aber doch zu gerne wie Ihr auf die Idee kommt mich aufgrund meiner Grafikbeschreibung die ich heute Abend belegen werde als "Kiddie" etc.. zu betiteln.
> 
> 
> Du wurdest von einer Person als Kiddy bezeichnet, das war nicht okay ... das hab ich hier angesprochen. Also bitte nicht von einer Person auf "Ihr".
> ...


Nein, von zweien, von mir auch    

@Grußlos

DAS beweist doch erst Recht daß es stimmt    

Vote Crusader91 for "Kiddy of the Year"-Award!

Die Mafia 2 Grafik ist bei mir gar nicht verwaschen. Vielleicht spielst Du es ja mit Crack, da soll sie sehr verwaschen und s/w sein da es dort einen Health Problem gibt. (Man hat immer 1% Health)

Die Autosteuereung ist auch sehr annhembar finde ich. Ich freu mich drauf.

@Crusader

Es ist nicht (nur) was Du sagst, sondern auch ganz dolle WIE Du es sagst!

@Rabowke

Hast Du Mafia 2 schon gefunden? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Crusader91 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vordack schrieb:


> Vote Crusader91 for "Kiddy of the Year"-Award!
> 
> Die Mafia 2 Grafik ist bei mir gar nicht verwaschen. Vielleicht spielst Du es ja mit Crack, da soll sie sehr verwaschen und s/w sein da es dort einen Health Problem gibt. (Man hat immer 1% Health)


Was seid Ihr für ein provokanter Sauhaufen ?
Ich hab doch schon gesagt das ich die Diskussion für beendet sehe und verständlicherweiße müsste es keinen Grund mehr dafür geben.

Wer mir so kommt verdient meinen Ärger nicht. Wenn ich mich nur über die Grafik beschwere die von meiner HD 5850 in der Tat schlecht dargestellt wird und mir so einen Flamewullst untersten Niveaus anhören muss dann frage ich mich WER hier die Kiddies sind.

Aber gut:
"Mit jedem Tag meines Lebens erhöht sich Zwangsläufig die 
Zahl derer die mich am Arsch lecken können!"
Bin dann mal raus, von mir aus könnt Ihr ruhig weitermachen und Euch auslassen...

Grußlos


----------



## Fiffi1984 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vordack schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DAS beweist doch erst Recht daß es stimmt
> ...



Leute, jetzt lasst es aber bitte mal gut sein. Jeder hat seine Meinung und fertig. Das gegenseitige Sticheln bringt ja mal garnichts.


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vote Crusader91 for "Kiddy of the Year"-Award!
> ...


Ganz einfach
wer die Virtuelle Variante von die Ohren zu halten und Laut
*[size=xx-large]LALALALALALA[/size]*
schreien praktiziert und auch vorher reichlich schwache Kommentare schreibt, ja der muss auf Spott nicht warten


----------



## Fiffi1984 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> Was seid Ihr für ein provokanter Sauhaufen ?
> Ich hab doch schon gesagt das ich die Diskussion für beendet sehe und verständlicherweiße müsste es keinen Grund mehr dafür geben.
> 
> Aber gut:
> ...


Dasselbe gilt für dich: Schluss damit jetzt. Drück dich bitte normal aus oder lass es ganz sein. Sonst gibt es eine Verwarnung und später eine Sperre. Du hast zwar schon gesagt dass es dir nichts ausmacht, aber mir macht es auch nichts aus.


Also vergesst das Thema jetzt, oder diskutiert wie es sich gehört.


----------



## marcial (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> @Marcial:
> Du gehst mir echt auf den Sack! Sorry aber da kann doch der ruhigste nicht ruhig bleiben geschweige den auf die Wortwahl achten. Das ist bloße Provokation und das lasse ich ungern auf mir sitzen, weil mich solche Leute echt zur Weißglut treiben.
> 
> Meinetwegen kann mir irgend ein Mod oder wer auch immer hier was besseres ist ne Verwarnung oder gleich nen Bann aussprechen wenn ich mich "zu hart" für die Zartgemüter äußere!!
> ...


Ich werd nur noch auf die Sachen eingehen, die das Spiel betreffen, da diese zur Diskussion des Artikels gehören und der Mod bereits sein Wort gesprochen hat (natürlich hast du mir jetzt viel mehr Angriffsfläche geboten, aber vertagen wir das auf ein ander mal).

Du redest hochgradig subjektiv und verurteilst das Spiel völlig falsch. Deswegen meine Kommentare von vorhin die durch deine Antworten noch bestens bestätigt werden. Die Grafik im Spiel ist eine andere wie du sie in deinem Kommentar beschreibst.  

Ich werd jetzt nicht nochmal deinen ersten Kommentar quoten, geh auf Seite 2 und les ihn dir selber nochmal durch. Wenn du mir dann immer noch nicht zustimmen kannst, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.



Crusader91 schrieb:


> Ach rutscht mir doch den Hut runter...Diskussion beendet!
> 
> Grußlos





Crusader91 schrieb:


> Wer mir so kommt verdient meinen Ärger nicht. Wenn ich mich nur über die Grafik beschwere die von meiner HD 5850 in der Tat schlecht dargestellt wird und mir so einen Flamewullst untersten Niveaus anhören muss dann frage ich mich WER hier die Kiddies sind.


(Nur ein kleiner Sidekick, zuerst sagen Diskussion beendet und dann nochmal anfangen ist echt...)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass meine Graka trotz Nvidia das gleiche darstellt wie deine, zwecks altem Modell, kein Physx etc. Deswegen kann ich mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, dass deine Kommentare über die Grafik schlichtweg nicht korrekt sind. 

Mit ganz viel lieben Grüßen!


----------



## Luni-Tune (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

lol...das ist ja der reinste Kindergarten hier
Warum werden solche überflüssigen Kommentare nicht gelöscht?


----------



## ribald (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*


----------



## Spassbremse (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> Ach rutscht mir doch den Hut runter...Diskussion beendet!
> 
> Grußlos


Was bist n' Du für ein Seppel?   

Aggressionsprobleme? Mangelnde Konfliktlösungsfähigkeit?
Oder einfach nur Mimose?

Wenn Du bei einem bisschen Gegenwind schon anfängst, rumzuflennen, rate ich Dir:

Meide Diskussionsforen *jeglicher* Art. Sollte das Problem auch in Deinem Alltag weiter bestehen bzw. sich verschlimmern, solltest Du professionelle Hilfe aufsuchen.

MfG


----------



## Crusader91 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Crusader91 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach rutscht mir doch den Hut runter...Diskussion beendet!
> ...


  Und Du ein Kasper das sich die Balken biegen....mein einziges Problem sind Holzpfosten wie Du, die dank Ihrer Minderwertigkeitskomplexe Gott sei Dank nur im Netz rumdümpeln...
Wenn Du im übrigen Gegenwind haben willst, kannst gerne mal bei mir vorbeischauen, Adresse gibt's per PM 

Scheinbar ist es gewollt hier zu provozieren....

Klar - ausen stehende bezeichnen das hier als Kindergarten etc...womit sich auch gar nicht so unrecht haben aber verfolgen wir doch das ganze mal....
1. Rege ich mich über die Grafik auf, die bei mir SO aussieht:
*http://saved.im/mty0mti3amxn/m...*
Diese Probleme habe nicht nur ich sondern auch einige andere!
Schaut's Euch doch einfach an bevor Ihr hier rumquasselt ich hätte keine Ahnung etc...!!!

2. Meinen dann ein paar besonders schlaue mich hier mit einem Geflame der untersten Schublade anmachen zu müssen

3. Auf Beendigungsversuche meinerseits kommen Posts wie obiger von "Spassbremse"

Lächerlicher Haufen, einfach nur *lächerlich*.....da wünscht man sich in ein anderes Jahrzehnt....


----------



## Spassbremse (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> 1. Rege ich mich über die Grafik auf, die bei mir SO aussieht:
> *http://saved.im/mty0mti3amxn/m...*
> Diese Probleme habe nicht nur ich sondern auch einige andere!
> Schaut's Euch doch einfach an bevor Ihr hier rumquasselt ich hätte keine Ahnung etc...!!!


Okay, ich vergess' mal den Holzpfosten...aber könntest Du mir evtl. erklären, was an der Grafik jetzt schlecht sein soll? Bei mir (und wohl nahezu allen anderen) sieht's genauso aus, aber ich empfinde das subjektiv als "hübsche" Grafik. Kann es sein, dass Du Dich mit "Blur", also Unschärfeeffekten schwer tust?
Evtl. leidest Du unter einer leichten Form von Motion Sickness. Ist wohl gar nicht mal so selten und ich habe erst vor kurzem gelesen, dass Blur-Effekte das auslösen können.


----------



## Crusader91 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Wenn ich mir vorher 2 Kisten Bier gönne, finde ich die Grafik auch hübsch....
Scharfe Texturen / entschärfterer Weichzeichenfilter hättens auch getan.


----------



## stawacz79 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

ähm wurde nicht von 12 std spielzeit gesprochen   ich meine nich das das nich schon wenig wäre,,ich hab n kumpel der hat wieder n kumpel und dessen kumpel   hat es sich gezogen und war nach 8,5 std fertig mit dem teil,,,und das ende soll auch scheiße sein,,hat sich wohl überhaupt nich gelohnt,die drei std downloadzeit


----------



## Crusader91 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> ähm wurde nicht von 12 std spielzeit gesprochen   ich meine nich das das nich schon wenig wäre,,ich hab n kumpel der hat wieder n kumpel und dessen kumpel   hat es sich gezogen und war nach 8,5 std fertig mit dem teil,,,und das ende soll auch scheiße sein,,hat sich wohl überhaupt nich gelohnt,die drei std downloadzeit


   Pass auf was Du hier von Dir gibst, siehe Beiträge zuvor


----------



## stawacz79 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

 ich hab doch nix gemacht,ich verabscheue sowas


----------



## Fiffi1984 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> stawacz79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ähm wurde nicht von 12 std spielzeit gesprochen   ich meine nich das das nich schon wenig wäre,,ich hab n kumpel der hat wieder n kumpel und dessen kumpel   hat es sich gezogen und war nach 8,5 std fertig mit dem teil,,,und das ende soll auch scheiße sein,,hat sich wohl überhaupt nich gelohnt,die drei std downloadzeit
> ...



Du bist auch einer von denen die immer das letzte Wort haben müssen, oder?


----------



## Crusader91 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Crusader91 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > stawacz79 schrieb:
> ...


  Nein, ich wollte ja schon 2x mit dem Thema aufhören aber da wurde ich als Mimose bezeichnet die bei Gegenwind anfängt rum zu flennen.    
Ich dachte einfach wenn ich andauernd provoziert werde probiere ich das einfach auch mal aus 

Aber gut zum 3. mal:
Thema beendet, wer mir gerne noch eins reinwürgen möchte kann das per PM tun und hier können die Posts die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben gelöscht werden oder auch was auch immer PCG für richtig hält.


----------



## ribald (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Ach Leute kommt schon das muß doch nicht sein !!!
Es bringt euch kein Millimeter weiter , keift euch nur gegenseitig an erreichen tut ihr garnichts.
Es gibt Tage da wird man gestresst und schreibt  mal extreme Kommentare (meine Meinung).
Auge um Auge Zahn um Zahn wo soll das hinführen ???


----------



## Fiffi1984 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte ja schon 2x mit dem Thema aufhören aber da wurde ich als Mimose bezeichnet die bei Gegenwind anfängt rum zu flennen.
> Ich dachte einfach wenn ich andauernd provoziert werde probiere ich das einfach auch mal aus


Du sollst nicht mit dem Thema aufhören. Wenn du der Meinung bist dass die Grafik Mist ist, dann ist das dein gutes Recht und vollkommen ok. Nur die Provokationen sollst du bitte lassen. Mit solchen Aussagen fängst du halt wieder an, und das muss nicht sein.

Also, locker bleiben und weitermachen,ok?


----------



## marcial (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Crusader91 schrieb:


> Wenn Du im übrigen Gegenwind haben willst, kannst gerne mal bei mir vorbeischauen, Adresse gibt's per PM





> Lächerlicher Haufen, einfach nur *lächerlich*.....da wünscht man sich in ein anderes Jahrzehnt....


Hahahahaha     was isn das? Organisiert jetzt was, weil Dir jemand versucht hat die Augen zu öffnen. Oh mann, erbärmlich. Die zwei Quotes sind auch die beste Kombo, zu "kannst gerne mal bei mir vorbeischauen" hast Dich gleich selbst kommentiert: "einfach nur lächerlich"


----------



## Crusader91 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

@Fiffi1984
was anderes war nie beabsichtig und begonnen haben den Stress andere, aber wie man sieht ist das mit dem "weitermachen" gar nicht so einfach


----------



## HNRGargamel (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Zurück zum Topic:

Also bin jett in Kapitel 5 und bei mir läuft das Spiel auf nem Q6600, 8800GTX und 4GB Arbeistsspeicher mit allen Details, APEX hoch, 8AF und AA aus super flüssig... 
Spiel macht ziemlich Fun, aber ich persönlich hätte auch gerne mehr Nebenmissionen... denn so ist es meist iwie immer der gleiche Ablauf.. 
Joes Haus -> Kneipe -> Mission -> Joes Haus -> Kneipe -> Mission... geschmacksache!

Ich spiele auf schwer und muss sagen, dass die Polizei garnichtmal so leicht abzuschütteln ist. Hab in der ersten Mission erstmal den Polizisten übern Haufen geschossen weil er sich nicht abschütteln lassen hat mit meinen Fahrkünsten (spiel auch Simulation) und wurde danach erstmal durchgängig gesucht, da ich noch kein Geld für ne Kleidung hatte^^
Also, ich find es läuft bei mir flüssiger als noch die Demo und beim Schwierigkeitsgrad ist es genau richtig auf "schwer" für mich   
Die 85% sind aber meiner Meinung gerechtfertigt, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## Vordack (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Zurück zum Topic:
> 
> Also bin jett in Kapitel 5 und bei mir läuft das Spiel auf nem Q6600, 8800GTX und 4GB Arbeistsspeicher mit allen Details, APEX hoch, 8AF und AA aus super flüssig...
> Spiel macht ziemlich Fun, aber ich persönlich hätte auch gerne mehr Nebenmissionen... denn so ist es meist iwie immer der gleiche Ablauf..
> ...


Das einzige was mich am Spiel nervt ist die Open World mit "nothing to do". Ich bin jetzt mit Kapiter 4 durch und die Stadt ist toll, die Grafik ist toll, die Atmo ist toll, die Kämpfe sind toll, ja, ich finde selbst wie die Fussgänger ihren Regenschirm fallen lassen um aus dem Weg zu springen toll 

Es wäre halt nur schön nach ner Mission mal abspeichern zu können und ein paar Nebenmissionen machen, Autos klauen und verhökern (kann man, nur was soll man mit dem Geld machen ) oder so. Ich bin zwar nicht so scharf auf Nebenmissionen, aber bei so ner offenen Welt... wozu ist die sonst da? Man soll ja auch alle Playboy Hefte oder so finden, aber nur wegen denen werde ich nicht in der Stadt rumstreifen^^

Es läuft toll, hatte noch keinen Absturz, super flüssig mit Physx auf hoch, und ne echt tolle Atmo (hab ich da schon erwähnt?) Und klasse Stimmungsmusik^^

85% ist ne gute Wertung. Ich würd halt Abzüge geben wegen dem Speichersystem (das man nur an CP speichern kann ist okay, aber bitte dann wann immer man will und nicht nur wenn die Story fortschreitet) und wegen der tollen, überflüssigen Spielwelt (was soll man mit der tun^^?) Sonst fällt mir keine Kritik ein. Werde es auf jeden Fall durchspielen!


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Zurück zum Topic:
> 
> Also bin jett in Kapitel 5 und bei mir läuft das Spiel auf nem Q6600, 8800GTX und 4GB Arbeistsspeicher mit allen Details, APEX hoch, 8AF und AA aus super flüssig...


   
WTF? Mit dem System "super flüssig"? Verrat mir dein Geheimnis! 
Ich hab einen i7 860, 8GB RAM & auch eine 8800GTX und bei mir läuft es eben nicht super flüssig, manchmal sogar das genaue Gegenteil.


----------



## HNRGargamel (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> HNRGargamel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zurück zum Topic:
> ...


Kann ich net^^
Häufig ist "flüssig" ja auch ein subjektives Gefühl... aber das ruckelt objektiv echt nicht. Lief nur ein paar mal kurz in zwei Innenräumen etwas zähflüssig, aber kein ruckeln.
Hab damals den Physik Treiber neu draufgezogen und den neusten Treiber drauf, aber ich denke, dass hast du auch.. kA.

Ach so, als ich Kantenglättung "ein" hatte, lief es auch ruckelig.. Ohne läuft es wie gesagt flüssig!
Aber eine Frage noch:
Ist bei euch die Sichtweit bei schnellem Fahren auch relativ mies? Sprich, man sieht das "aufpoppen" der Objekte? Wenn nein, vllt liegts daran! Allerdings hab ich unter Optionen alles, außer AA, an bzw auf Hoch, 1680*1080. Allerdings Sichtweite gibt es bei mir keinen Punkt..


----------



## Fiffi1984 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab einen i7 860, 8GB RAM & auch eine 8800GTX



Unabhängig von Mafia 2 glaube ich dass du mal eine zu deinem System passende Grafikkarte brauchst.


----------



## Rabowke (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab einen i7 860, 8GB RAM & auch eine 8800GTX
> ...


Hehe ... genau die Diskussion hatte ich gestern mit Kumpels. Alle waren der Meinung, dass es im Moment, auf Grund von Multiplattformtitel, nicht notwendig ist, eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen solange noch die "alte" Konsolengeneration auf'm Markt ist.

Ich meinte gestern, ich würd 300-400 EUR in die Hand nehmen und mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen ... nur hab ich ein paar Probleme mit so einer Anschaffung.

Meine Grafikkarte funktioniert nach vier Jahren immer noch ohne Probleme. Etwas neues kaufen, ohne Grund, will mir einfach nicht in den Sinn.   

Zweitens die Lautstärkeentwicklung der aktuellen Karten ist ja bitte jenseits von gut und böse. Mir würde eine GTX470 zusagen, ~300 EUR ... aber mit Standardlüfter, veränderte Grafikkarten mit einem Silentlüfter ( der immer noch Geräusche macht ), ca. 400 EUR ... eine GTX480 mit leiserem Lüfter 500+ EUR.

Da ich eh primär auf Konsole spiele, macht es für 2-5 Spiele im Jahr, die es nur auf PC gibt, keinen Sinn soviel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. 

Bis auf Mafia kann ich ca. 90% der Spiele mit maximalen Details, nur eben ohne AF & in einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 spielen.


Also los, überzeugt mich das ich eine neue Grafikkarte für 300-400 EUR brauche!


----------



## HNRGargamel (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Fiffi1984 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rabowke schrieb:
> ...


Du brauchst keine...
Hab bisher nur zwei Spiele nicht in maximaler Qualität spielen können und das ist Metro 2033 und Alien vs Predator (obwohl ich glaube, dass es bei AvP eher an der Programmierung lag -.-)... Solange die Spiele laufen, warum ne Karte für 400-500€ kaufen (ich kaufe immer das Topmodel) nur um mehr Frames zu haben?! Ich kauf lieber dann, wenn ich merke, meine GrakA ist langsam aber sicher total überfordert. Und das war bisher, außer bei den beiden oben genannten Spielen, nie der Fall... obwohl immer geschrieben wurde, auch auf PCGames, und dadurch "Angst geschürt wurde", man musste für die neuen Spiele aufrüsten und am Ende lief alles ohne Probleme


----------



## Vordack (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Also los, überzeugt mich das ich eine neue Grafikkarte für 300-400 EUR brauche!



Nö 

Ich hätte mir auch noch keine neue gekauft wenn meine alte den Geist nicht aufgegeben hätte.

Aber ich muss schon sagen, die neue GTX 460 (200 Euro) ist sehr viel leiser als meine 8800 GTS gewesen ist und ich habe in DAO keine Abstürze mehr.

Aber 300-400 für ne Graka ist definitiv zu viel! Dann lieber Anfang 2012 noch mal 200 für ne neue Ausgeben. Ist man besser dran.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Ich war am Überlegen, ob ich nach den ganzen Upgrades der letzten Zeit (neues Board, neuer Prozessor, RAM, neuer Tower) mir nicht schlußendlich auch noch eine neue Grafikkarte dazu gönnen soll - ich habe mit der 460 geliebäugelt. Jedoch ist der Unterschied zur GeForce GTX 275 wirklich nur marginal, die paar fps mehr lohnen in keinster Weise.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vordack schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht so scharf auf Nebenmissionen, aber bei so ner offenen Welt... wozu ist die sonst da? Man soll ja auch alle Playboy Hefte oder so finden, aber nur wegen denen werde ich nicht in der Stadt rumstreifen^^


Och wieso, das ist doch wenigstens mal ein Sammelreiz, im gegensatz zu den ständigen langweiligen Federn, Thermoskannen oder Fähnchen


----------



## Vordack (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin zwar nicht so scharf auf Nebenmissionen, aber bei so ner offenen Welt... wozu ist die sonst da? Man soll ja auch alle Playboy Hefte oder so finden, aber nur wegen denen werde ich nicht in der Stadt rumstreifen^^
> ...


Nicht wenn man sie alle im Original hat


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

An alle, die schon weiter sind ... original könnt ihr aber auch nicht zocken oder? ...


----------



## HNRGargamel (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



golani79 schrieb:


> An alle, die schon weiter sind ... original könnt ihr aber auch nicht zocken oder? ...


was ermutigt dich zu dieser Behauptung/Unterstellung?


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Behauptung/Unterstellung?

War eher als Frage gedacht.
Hab meine Version nämlich heute per Post bekommen und kann die aber noch nicht installieren, weil der EU Release erst morgen ist.

Habt ihr ne US Version?


----------



## HNRGargamel (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



golani79 schrieb:


> Behauptung/Unterstellung?
> 
> War eher als Frage gedacht.
> Hab meine Version nämlich heute per Post bekommen und kann die aber noch nicht installieren, weil der EU Release erst morgen ist.
> ...


Hab zwar nicht den genauen Link, aber such mal im offiziellen Steamforum nach Mafia 2 und wie du deine gekaufte Version schon vor EU Release freischalten kannst...


----------



## marcial (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Bin Kapitel 14 also bald durch.

Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ich ein bisschen von der Story enttäuscht bin (ich spoile nicht keine Sorge).

Positiv anzumerken ist, dass die Entwickler die Techniken eine Story zu vermitteln voll draufhaben. Ich denke, dass kann jeder bestätigen. Das bedeutet leider nicht gleichzeitig auch, dass die Story an sich interessant ist und neugierig macht. Im Gegenteil - während ich in den ersten Kapiteln noch hochmotiviert war, neige ich mittlerweile dazu fast schon die Cutscenes zu überspringen da sie langweilen.

Auch kommt absolut nichts neues zwecks Gameplay. Nach Kapitel 4 oder 5 hat man eigentlich alles gesehen und jede Möglichkeit ausgenutzt die einem das Gameplay bietet. Erinnere ich mich an Mafia 1 zurück (die Erinnerung kann auch trügen, ist schon lange her) war hier viel mehr Abwechslung vorhanden. Neue Waffen, ein Rennen, ein Auftragsmord, eine Snipermission etc. etc. das alles vermisse ich in Mafia 2. Keine Abwechslung, kein gar nichts.

Ich rege mich mittlerweile auch über die Fahrten zu den Missionen und zurück nach Hause auf, denn so schnell wie eine Mission rum ist, sitze ich wieder im Auto und muss über die halbe Map fahren um mit der nächsten weitermachen zu können. Das würde mich nicht stören, wenn es irgendwas anderes zu tun gäbe, aber ernsthaft... nach dem dritten Mal, macht euch das ausrauben von Geschäften noch Spass?

Bin mal gespannt auf die Meinungen derer, die's durch haben.


Momentaner Eindruck: Wiederspielwert = 0.


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

@HNRGargamel

Danke für den Tipp - hab grade was im 2k Forum gefunden.

Freu mich schon auf das Game


----------



## Vordack (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



marcial schrieb:


> Bin Kapitel 14 also bald durch.
> 
> ...
> 
> Momentaner Eindruck: Wiederspielwert = 0.


Huhu,

Man bist Du schnell 

Aber was Du schreibst motiviert mich nicht gerade...

Naja, zum Wiederspielwert... Wenn ich eine tolle Story bekomme und die auch noch gut erzählt wird ist mir der Wiederspielwert eigentlich egal. Ich lese ein Buch ja auch nur einmal (Ausnahmen bestätigen...) oder schaue mir einen Film auch nur einmal an (außer Pornos natürlich  ) wenn er nicht erste Sahne ist.

Ich fange jetzt mit Chapter 5 an, bis jetzt ist es toll, aber was Du schreibst ist ja nicht gerade motivierend...


----------



## marcial (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vordack schrieb:


> Naja, zum Wiederspielwert... Wenn ich eine tolle Story bekomme und die auch noch gut erzählt wird ist mir der Wiederspielwert eigentlich egal. Ich lese ein Buch ja auch nur einmal (Ausnahmen bestätigen...) oder schaue mir einen Film auch nur einmal an (außer Pornos natürlich  ) wenn er nicht erste Sahne ist.
> 
> Ich fange jetzt mit Chapter 5 an, bis jetzt ist es toll, aber was Du schreibst ist ja nicht gerade motivierend...


Da hast du recht, die Story bzw. inwiefern es erzählt wird ist denke ich einfach geschmackssache. Ich bin nicht total enttäuscht aber eben nur mittelmäßig zufrieden. Wenns dir weiterhin von der Aufmachung bis Kapitel 10 gefällt wirds schon passen. Alles in allem habe ich aber kaum länger als 5-6 Stunden gezockt und war durch. Urlaub sei dank .

Dennoch ist mein Fazit, bei einem Spiel, dass wenig neues oder sehr gutes an Gameplay bietet, keinen Wiederspielwert hat und nur ein paar Stunden braucht, finde ich ~45€ happig.

Habs grad übrigens beendet


----------



## Vega86 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Wie könnt ihr schon zocken? Hab meine Vorbesteller Version grade abgeholt, kanne s aber nicht installieren weil es noch gesperrt ist...
So komfortabel Steam auch ist, kotzt mich das echt an...


----------



## Vega86 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Ok bin grad durch die Steam foren geschländert und bin da auf nen post mit nem command gelandet aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das von steam auch tolleriert wird....nicht das ich nen bann riskiere oder so.


----------



## blupp1 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Vega86 schrieb:


> Ok bin grad durch die Steam foren geschländert und bin da auf nen post mit nem command gelandet aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das von steam auch tolleriert wird....nicht das ich nen bann riskiere oder so.


Nach was muss ich denn suchen, find nix?


----------



## Vega86 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

der post heßt 12am aber ka ob das auch legal von steam aus ist und soweit ich weiß ist das auch nur zum vorladen...


----------



## marcial (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

4 Players hat auch 85% gegeben, jetzt neige ich dazu, zu denken an Geschmacksverirrungen zu leiden...


----------



## golani79 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Googelt mal folgendes: " How to play Mafia 2 if you are in Europe (Steam release) "

Und folgt dem 1. Hit.


----------



## aataar-00 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

So wie es aussieht, erfüllt Mafia II meine Erwartungen nicht - schade.

Der erste Teil hat extrem viel Spaß gemacht und tut es auch heute trotz des Alters noch. Beim ersten Teil haben die 'Freie Fahrt' Modi noch für zusätliche Unterhaltung gesorgt. Mit Stadt erkunden ist jetzt also völlig Schluss(GTA-verwöhnt).

Als ich mit dem Demo-Abschnitt durch war, wusste ich nicht, wie ich das einordnen sollte. Nette Grafikefekte, die ihren Preis haben was die Hardware angeht, ohne PhysX-Efekte bleibt der Boden sauber - mangels fetter Grafikkarte, an ein 'kleines' Notebook ist überhaupt nicht zu denken. Allein die Story mit Filmsequenzen als Zugpferd ohne sonstige Extras, so hatte ich mir den würdigen Nachfolger von Mafia 1 nicht vorgestellt. Ständig Volle-Kanne-Action, Gegner die an festen Punkten stehen?
Die ganzen letzten Jahre habe ich mich immer wieder auf das Erscheinen von Teil 2 gefreut - und nun das.
Die ersten damaligen Erfahrungen mit Steam(Half-Life 2) werde ich nie vergessen. Zwangsupdates, ein Offlinemodus, der nicht richtig funktionierte, 1+ Stunden warten, bis es endlich startete... . Dass bei Mafia 2 jetzt die gleiche Schiene gefahren wird, enttäuscht mich noch mehr. Wieder mal wird ein 'einfacher' Gebraucht-Verkauf eines Spieles ausgeschlossen. Mafia 2 scheint mir nicht der Kracher zu sein, so dass man es für immer besitzen müsste, aber es bleibt jetzt keine Wahl mehr. Für jedes Steam-Spiel einen seperaten Account anzulegen, sehe ich auch nicht als Alternative. Und wenn der Offlinemodus aussetzt... - mir reichts: ich will keine Online-Aktivierung, sondern als zahlender Käufer geschätzt werden!!!
Bei einem wirklichen "Hammerspiel" hätte ich da eventuell schwach werden können, das sehe ich in Mafia 2 aber nicht.


----------



## HNRGargamel (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Bin jetzt in Kapitel 9 und muss sagen, "naja"... 
Die Anfangseuphorie ist weg und die Missionen werden immer langweiliger iwie, das stundenlange rumgegurke für ne 2 Minuten Missionen, nervt mich genauso wie die alle zwei Minuten auftauchenden Zwischensequenzen... Ich will mir keinen Film ansehen, sondern ein Actionspiel spielen. Von Action war bisher kaum was zu sehen. Ich hab mich mehr geprügelt und unterhalten, als mal ne Waffe abgefeuert  
Naja, schade!
Hab mir von Mafia mehr erhofft..



Btw. bei mir läuft das SPiel in den 50er Jahren schlechter als in den 40 Jahren... Oo


----------



## Vordack (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Bin jetzt in Kapitel 9 und muss sagen, "naja"...
> Die Anfangseuphorie ist weg und die Missionen werden immer langweiliger iwie, das stundenlange rumgegurke für ne 2 Minuten Missionen, nervt mich genauso wie die alle zwei Minuten auftauchenden Zwischensequenzen... Ich will mir keinen Film ansehen, sondern ein Actionspiel spielen. Von Action war bisher kaum was zu sehen. Ich hab mich mehr geprügelt und unterhalten, als mal ne Waffe abgefeuert
> Naja, schade!
> Hab mir von Mafia mehr erhofft..
> ...


Ich sags mal ein bisschen überspitzt: Wenn Du ein Actionspiel spielen willst dann kauf Dir MW2 oder BC2 

Nee, ehrlich, ich spiele Mafia (noch) gerne weil es mir eine schöne Story erzählt. Wenn ich Action will gehe ich auf nen BC2 Server und Spiele kein Action-Adventure oder wie man sowas nennen würde. Mafia 2 ist garantiert kein Action-Spiel in dem Sinne wie Du es erwartet hättest. Es ist eher so eine Art interaktiver Film.

Was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann sind die "unnützen" langen Fahrtwege. Das ist ja auch mein größter Kritikpnkt am Spiel. Wieso eine tolle frei bafahrbare Stadt wenn man die nur benuzt um zu den Missionen und zurück zu fahren? Okay, in Kapitel 3 oder 4 gabs ne Mission wo man die Tanken anfahren mußte, ich hab nur 4/5 geschafft und das Spiel ging trotzdem weiter.  Also wozu???

Ich bin gottseidank noch weit vom Ende entfernt, frage mich aber was das mit dem Ende auf sich hat. Mafia 3 vielleicht???


----------



## Dentagad (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > HNRGargamel schrieb:
> ...



Nö, isses nicht. Es gibt nur leute die meinen 15-20fps wären flüssig. Das ist dann schöne einbildung... mehr aber auch nicht.
Einer der bissl erfahrung in der sache hat sieht sofort ob ein Spiel mit 10-30 oder auch ganz geübte Shooterspieler mit 60fps rennt.

Selbst ich mit meiner NV480 empfinde als beispiel Crysis 1 bis heute nicht flüssig. Flüssig ist für mich wenn ich Counterstrike reinlege und es mit 60-100fps standart rennt. Call of Duty:MW1+2 rennt flüssig

GTA4 rennt nicht flüssig bis heute. Metro2033 rennt nichtmal mit ner guten SLI/CRossfire Kombo flüssig.



Aber Mafia2? Gerade mit einer 8800GTX? Wirf mal Fraps an und zeig mir deinen log. Wetten du kommst nichtmal ansatzweise über 30fps hinaus. Wenn das flüssig sein soll dann friss ich nen besen! Obwohl... wer mit 1024x auflösung spielt vielleicht. Aber wer bitte macht das noch im Jahre 2010 wenn selbst Konsolen 720p halbwegs flüssig darstellen können?


----------



## Spassbremse (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Dentagad schrieb:


> Nö, isses nicht. Es gibt nur leute die meinen 15-20fps wären flüssig. Das ist dann schöne einbildung... mehr aber auch nicht.
> Einer der bissl erfahrung in der sache hat sieht sofort ob ein Spiel mit 10-30 oder auch ganz geübte Shooterspieler mit 60fps rennt.
> 
> Selbst ich mit meiner NV480 empfinde als beispiel Crysis 1 bis heute nicht flüssig. Flüssig ist für mich wenn ich Counterstrike reinlege und es mit 60-100fps standart rennt. Call of Duty:MW1+2 rennt flüssig
> ...


Ne, isses nicht. Ihr habt beide recht. Es gibt tatsächlich Spieler, die empfinden sogar weniger als 20 fps als flüssig, das ist keine "Einbildung" (bzw. genau das ist es), denn ihr Gehirn nimmt es als flüssig wahr.

Genauso gibt es Spieler (häufig von schnellen Shootern, wie CS), die bei <50 fps anfangen, zu klagen, es würde zu stark ruckeln. Tatsächlich gewöhnt sich ihr Gehirn mit der Zeit an eine hohe Framerate. Weicht diese dann signifikant nach unten ab, wird dies als extrem störend, also ruckelnd, empfunden.

Die meisten Menschen kommen übrigens gut mit ~30 fps klar, und stellen bei dieser Frequenz kein Ruckeln fest.

Die Framerate ist also für jeden Menschen eine höchst individuelle und subjektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Zapman2010 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Das einzige was total nervig zur Zeit ist, man kann nicht die Open World genießen und mal eben Karren verschrotten Läden überfallen oder Autos klauen und dann gepflegt speichern. Immer ist alles weg, ich hoffe das ändern sie mit dem DLC


----------



## HNRGargamel (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Dentagad schrieb:


> HNRGargamel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Rabowke schrieb:
> ...


Trotzdem bleibt es ein subjektives Gefühl...   

Außerdem schrieb ich in meinem letzten Comment, dass es in den 50er Jahren schlechter läuft, sprich, es ruckelt teilweise sehr, vorallem wenn ich aus nem Gebäude komme, es Mittag ist, viele Leute rumlatschen und alle Schatten berechnet werden müssen. Sitzt ich im Auto und entfern mich von diesem Punkt, läuft es wieder ruckelfrei...


----------



## GorrestFump (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

"Richtig ruckeln" tut's doch sowieso erst unter 20fps meiner Erfahrung nach.
Zwischen 20 und 30 fps ist es mir bei den meisten Spielen einfach zu "zäh/langsam" um angenehm spielbar zu sein. Macht natürlich auch wieder einen Unterschied ob man ein Strategiespiel spielt (da reichen mir 25-30fps locker) oder einen Ego-Shooter (unter min. 35 fps ist mir v.a. das Zielen und Bewegen deutlich zu zäh) spielt.
So richtig flutschig ist's eh erst bei konstanten 60 fps.

Kommt halt drauf an wieviel Reaktion und Präzision von einem Spiel abverlangt wird bzw. wie subjektiv wichtig das dem Spieler ist.

Früher - ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine Bewertung  der nötigen Hardware für Wing Commander 3 - wurden gar um die 15 fps als noch spielbar eingestuft.


----------



## frage3 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Also ich hab es auch durch auf "schwer" und nach 9:50Std Spielzeit...

Ich bin eher enttäuscht von dem Spiel, es gibt irgendwie z.b. nichts, was das Spiel an Belohnungen rausrückt..
War es nicht toll, in Mafia 1 nachdem man auffem land sich den Arsch mit den Pumpguns weggeballert hat und Sam gerettet hat und der Abend sowieso schon scheisse war, nochmal beim Herrn Bertone vorbeizuschauen und zu gucken, was der einem noch für ein SChmuckstück zu bieten hat, um seine Autosammlung aufrechtzuerhalten und mit einem neuem Auto zu erweitern?

Sowas fehlt Komplett, Auto auf der Strasse klauen, wo eh nur Standardmodelle rumfahren (meiner meinung nach waren auf der Kompletten Strasse ca 10 versch. Autos.. wovon man eh immer den Shubert Frigade oder den anderen Flitzer genommen hat(1950))?

Missionen mit spezialwaffen gibt es ja auch leider nur eine, wo man das Mg 42 bedienen darf =( traurig, hatte mir echt mehr erhofft, Teil 1 habe ich 4mal durchgespielt, weil die Story so gut erzählt wurde.
Attentate oder Diebstähle die geplant waren, gingen aufgrund Menschlicher Fehler nach hinten los und man , also ich, war dann sauer und hab mich angestrengt, Paulies und Tommys arsch aus der scheisse rauszuziehen, Beispiel"verdammter Glückspilz". Oder im Haus des Staatsanwalts.. grade am Safe angekommen, kommt der Herr mit seinem Silverfletcher schneller als erwartet zurück und die Kacke ist am dampfen : D und man muss mit Salvatore unbemerkt rausschleichen und wenn man die Wachen vorher nur mim Baseballschläger ausgenockt hatte, gabs nen Silverfletcher umsonst o0 wo ist sowas bitte in Mafia 2? NICHTMAL NAHKAMPFWAFFEN ausser die FÄUSTE sind vorhanden.. Kein schlagring-Messer kombo, kein Brecheisen, kein Baseballschläger etc.. nichts

Keine Rivalisierendes Kleingängster, die im Revier der Dons kacke bauen und die man zur rechenschaftziehen muss, generell hatte ich das Gefühl, dass Vito die Entscheidungen abgenommen wurden..
In Teil 1 war es so, dass Tommy keine Wahl hatte wie er im Intermezzo sagte "ich wollte kein Opfer werden, also wurde ich zum Verbrecher" er konnte nicht Aussteigen, der Zwang war da, dem Don Verpflichtet zu sein und vorallem Dankbar, dass er Tommy aus der SCheisse rausgeholt hatte...

In Mafia 2 dagegen, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum Vito weiter bei der Mafia bleiben sollte.. er sagt sogar "ich wollte mir nur eine Goldene Nase verdienen" super grund... ACHTUNG SPOILER:

Er war im Knast, hatte es mit einem Spitzel zu tun, seine Mutter ist verstorben, seine Schwester fragt sich, was er für ein Mensch ist .. und bricht den Kontakt ab.
Für mich wären das Gründe, mir irgendwie was zu suchen und mit der SCheisse aufzuhören, nein stattdessen, geht er am Ende einen Deal ein und sein freund Joe keine ahnung, vllt lebenslang oder hingerichtet.. Man erfährt es nie und das sind so unlogische Spielzüge, die meiner Meinung nach nicht nachvollziehbar sind und die STory unglaubwürdig machen.


Eine Mission war aber mehr als sehr gut, da wo man Herrn Angelo abknallen muss : D das Rote auto im Form des Hillybilly aus teil 1 und die Anspielung einer ANderen famile aus ner anderen Stadt und Bundespolizei und Verrat und ich wusste sofort was die Mission beinhaltet.
Das war nen nettes Schmankerl aber sonst ist das Spiel eher Warm als heiß. 

Zum Gameplay muss ich nicht viel sagen, haben mir schon andere abgenommen, aber ich habe Bewusst auf simulation gespielt, weil ich Mafia 1 schon wegen dem "realistischen" Fahrverhalten geliebt habe *_*

Mafia 2 war leider nicht das Highlight, schade, viel verschenktes Potenzial auch in der Inszenierung einer Mission zum Beispiel: da, wo man auf dem Hinterhof das auto klauen muss, warum haben die Entwickler, da nicht auf Spannung gesetzt und ne kurze Cutscene eingebaut, wo Vito das Auto knackt und die 3 SChwarzen das bemerken und immer näher kommen, während Vito aus nervösität nicht die richtigen Drähte findet und im letzten moment den Wagen doch anspringen lässt und fährt dann (wieder gameplay) mit 3 schwarzen, die auf ihm ballern im rücken davon.. statt ne hinterhofschiesserei, wo die eig auch mit den "nicht vorhandenen" nahkampfwaffen ihn zu dritt vermöbeln hätten können...

Alles so kleine Spannungskiller überall nicht vorallem die Langen fahrten, wo man hätte noch woanders vorbeischauen können, ob es da nicht was zu klären gibt, Probleme anderer Freunde, Geschäftspartner.. wie halt in Teil 1, Mit herrn Bertone  Sowas hat komplett gefehlt, Schade aber auch =(


----------



## Iskanter (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Hier mal ein allgemein gültiger Artikel über die Bildfrequenz auf Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildfrequenz

Ruckler und zähflüssig wird ein Spiel nur wenn die fps einbrechen. Bei konstanten fps von 20-30 kann mir niemand weis machen, dass er es als ruckelnd oder extrem störend empfindet, oder wollt ihr auch noch behaupten, dass ihr euch keinen Kinofilm anschauen könnt, weil der nicht mit 100 fps gezeigt wird?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



GorrestFump schrieb:


> Früher - ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine Bewertung  der nötigen Hardware für Wing Commander 3 - wurden gar um die 15 fps als noch spielbar eingestuft.



Hab die alten Wing Commander Titel zwar auch gespielt, aber daran kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Wäre ja das reinste Daumenkino.


----------



## rwufka (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Bezüglich Hardware und FPS:
Ich habe die Demo auf zwei völlig verschiedenen Systemen gespielt.
1. Konfiguration
CPU INTEL Sockel 775 E8600 mit 3.33GHz und 3GByte DDR2 800MHz
Grafikkarte nVidia Geforce 260 (216)
Windows 7 Pro 32Bit

2. Konfiguration
CPU INTEL Sockel 1156 i5-750 mit 2.66GHz und 4GByte DDR3 1333MHz
Grafikkarte nVidia Geforce 460 1024MByte
Windows 7 Pro 64Bit

aktuelle nVidia Treiber, Monitorauflösung 1920 x 1200

Das "alte" System mit dem E8600 und der "alten" Grafikkarte kommt auf über 30fps, mit dem i5-System dümple ich bei 23fps.

Die genauen Einstellungen und FRAPS liefere ich heute Abend nach, wenn ich Zuhause bin.


----------



## Spassbremse (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



frage3 schrieb:


> In Mafia 2 dagegen, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum Vito weiter bei der Mafia bleiben sollte.. er sagt sogar "ich wollte mir nur eine Goldene Nase verdienen" super grund... ACHTUNG SPOILER:
> 
> Er war im Knast, hatte es mit einem Spitzel zu tun, seine Mutter ist verstorben, seine Schwester fragt sich, was er für ein Mensch ist .. und bricht den Kontakt ab.
> Für mich wären das Gründe, mir irgendwie was zu suchen und mit der SCheisse aufzuhören, nein stattdessen, geht er am Ende einen Deal ein und sein freund Joe keine ahnung, vllt lebenslang oder hingerichtet.. Man erfährt es nie und das sind so unlogische Spielzüge, die meiner Meinung nach nicht nachvollziehbar sind und die STory unglaubwürdig machen.


Bei aller -sicherlich- berechtigten Kritik sei mir folgende Anmerkung gestattet:

Man *kann* nicht bei der Mafia aussteigen, wie z.B. beim örtlichen Kegelclub. 
Einmal drin, bedeutet es lebenslängliche Mitgliedschaft. 
Wenn Du "kündigst", wirst Du umgelegt. Eine imho sehr starke Motivation, weiterzumachen, hm?

Ich finde das nur konsequent dargestellt. Alles andere wäre, verglichen mit der Realität, lachhaft.


----------



## GorrestFump (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> GorrestFump schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Früher - ich erinnere mich dunkel an eine Bewertung  der nötigen Hardware für Wing Commander 3 - wurden gar um die 15 fps als noch spielbar eingestuft.
> ...


Na dann warst du wohl einer von den Glücklichen damals die's mit einem Pentium spielen konnten  
Das mit den 15fps muss ich mal nachschaun wo ich's gelesen hab (bin mir aber sehr sicher, dass das von PC Player oder PC Games mal so angegeben wurde), die ganzen alten Zeitschriften aus den 90ern liegen auf dem Dachboden.


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*

Hab heut noch nen Code für den Greaser Pack bekommen, finde aber nirgendwo die Möglichkeit, den einzulösen.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## frage3 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> frage3 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In Mafia 2 dagegen, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum Vito weiter bei der Mafia bleiben sollte.. er sagt sogar "ich wollte mir nur eine Goldene Nase verdienen" super grund... ACHTUNG SPOILER:
> ...


jaja, da hast du schon recht, es kam in keinem Punkt deutlich rüber oder? Er kommt aussem Knast raus und dann macht er einfach so weiter wie davor und der Spieler, so wie ich, habe völlig den Grund vergessen, ausser das er Bessere aussichten hat, weil er Leo kennengelernt hat.


----------



## GorrestFump (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Iskanter schrieb:


> Hier mal ein allgemein gültiger Artikel über die Bildfrequenz auf Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B...
> 
> Ruckler und zähflüssig wird ein Spiel nur wenn die fps einbrechen. Bei konstanten fps von 20-30 kann mir niemand weis machen, dass er es als ruckelnd oder extrem störend empfindet, oder wollt ihr auch noch behaupten, dass ihr euch keinen Kinofilm anschauen könnt, weil der nicht mit 100 fps gezeigt wird?


Jep, wie ich auch sagte, 20-30fps sind sicher kein Ruckeln, aber einfach (abh. vom Spiel und Spieler) oft zu zäh für komfortables Spielen. Passiv Film schaun und aktiv die Kulisse bewegen sind halt zwei verschiedene Paar Stiefel.


----------



## golani79 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Gutes, aber nicht herausragendes Mafia-Epos*



golani79 schrieb:


> Hab heut noch nen Code für den Greaser Pack bekommen, finde aber nirgendwo die Möglichkeit, den einzulösen.
> 
> Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


Hat sich erledigt.

Falls noch jemand Probleme damit hat, den DLC zu finden bzw. die Codes dafür einzulösen:

Direkt in Steam ins Menü Games gehen und "Activate a Product on Steam" auswählen.
Danach einfach den Code eingeben.


----------



## BallaBernd (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Geiles Spiel
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich die gesamte Inszinierung so packt, dass ich Mafia2 letztendlich besser finde, als GTAIV.
Es trat nie Langeweile auf, deswegen verzeihe ich dem Spiel auch die ca. 13 Stunden Spielzeit. 
Aber warum gibt es kein Freie Fahrt Modus? Find ich mehr als schade


----------



## krovvy (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

gut das ich es intensiv spielen konnte, jetzt weiß ich, dass es ein fehlkauf wäre. zu linear, der hauptcharakter wirkt immer wie ein roboter und es wird mmn. zu wenig geboten.


----------



## ABK8939475 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Insgesamt habe ich mir mehr erhofft, aber es ist auf keinen Fall ein schlechtes Spiel, ich hoffe auf Mafia III müssen wir nicht so lange warten.


----------



## rexer2007 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

in meinen augen das spiel des jahres 
so eine atmo hab ich bis dato erst in half life gehabt muss ich sagen wirkt alles wie ein interaktiver film und sind wir mal ehrlich kein game der welt ist perfect man findet immer irgendwas was einem nicht sinnvoll erscheint und co wer ein action game sucht findet es ganz klar in mafia 2 genau wie es die entwickler wollten
das spiel versucht auch garnicht wie gta zu wirken


----------



## frage3 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



rexer2007 schrieb:


> in meinen augen das spiel des jahres
> so eine atmo hab ich bis dato erst in half life gehabt muss ich sagen wirkt alles wie ein interaktiver film und sind wir mal ehrlich kein game der welt ist perfect man findet immer irgendwas was einem nicht sinnvoll erscheint und co wer ein action game sucht findet es ganz klar in mafia 2 genau wie es die entwickler wollten
> das spiel versucht auch garnicht wie gta zu wirken


   irgendwo hast du recht, aber hast du mafia 1 gespielt?

die haben meiner meinung nach die guten sachen rausgeschnitten..

und dass es nicht wie ein gta klon sein soll is mir klar, aber dann hätten sie doch einfach wieder nen story modus und nen freie fahrt modus machen können ; )


----------



## killer36 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

In meinen Augen ist das einfach nur eine Frechheit. Hab mir das Game gekauft und bin schon durch. Für eine offene Welt bietet das Game einfach zu wenig. Die Missionen sind Abwechselungsreich,aber am Schluss muss man sowieso immer dasselbe tuhen, und zwar Töten. Am meisten enttäuscht hat mich der Schluss. Eine Frechheit ist das. Ich möchte da nicht ins Detail reingehen, aber ein offenes Ende sagt mir persönlich, dass 2K Games ein Add-On/ DLC rausbringen wird. Dafür muss man dann nochmal extra draufzahlen,um die Geschichte weiter zu verfolgen. Genau wo alles am Schluss so Spannend wird, wird aufeinmal ein Schlussstrich gezogen. Dieses Game verdient maximal eine 70% Bewertung.


----------



## frage3 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Allein, wenn ich mich an die Intermezzos aus Mafia 1 erinner... da wird so eine dichte Atmosphäre vermittelt, und man kann die Handlungen von Tommy nachvollziehen, weil sie moralisch vertretbar sind, sowas kommt in Mafia 2 nicht zum vorschein... Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, dürfte die geschichte nochnicht gelaufen sein


----------



## Titato (27. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Story ist nicht schlecht, aber wie frage3 schon schrieb, sind die Handlungen in Mafia 2 moralisch nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich fand Tommy im ersten Teil sympatisch aber in Mafia 2 gings nur um töten aber hinterfragt wurde nicht, es kommt vor als würde Vito es spaß machen leute zu töten ^^ en arsch halt


----------



## Elfredo (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Kohlemacherei! Mafia 2 ist der Witz des Jahrhunderts. Tolle Grafik?....geht so wie ich find. Passanten hechten auch in GTA zur Seite! Was soll diese plumpe werben von pcg? Altes Brot nochmal aufgebacken nur um welten schlechter als der erste Teil! Bis auf die Grafik....? Das leicht betagte GTA sieht daneben garnicht mal so schlecht aus, zumindest die PC-Version. Naja Mafia 2 muss ja noch auf der xbox laufen. Als reines Pc-Spiel hätte es wieder einen Meilenstein werden können, zumindest in sachen Optik! So ist es wieder die eierlegende wollmilchsau die alle bedienen möchte und es bei keiner Plattform richtig schafft. Schade! Erster Teil Top zweiter Teil Flop, wird langsam Tradition.


----------



## MuayThai02 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

du laberst eine sülze Elfredo, dass Game ist Hammer!!!!


----------



## golani79 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Verstehe auch nicht, wieso so viele über Mafia 2 meckern ... dass es open world sein würde, wurde nie behauptet.

Hab heute bzw. gestern angefangen und bin in der 9. Mission - mach auch hier noch immer genausoviel Spaß, wie in der ersten Mission.
Mafia-Flair, so wie es im 1. Teil aufkam, ist auch hier von der ersten Minute an zu spüren.
Weiß ja nicht, wie es den anderen geht, aber ich schau mir gerne auch Filme/Serien an, die dieses Thema behandeln und kann mich so eigentlich auch ganz gut in den Hauptprotagonisten reinversetzen.

Das Argument, dass es nur ums Töten geht, lass ich jetzt mal nicht so flach stehen - der Hauptcharakter war immerhin im Kriegsdienst und mittlerweile sollte wohl erwiesen sein, dass man dadurch ein wenig abstumpft bzw. psychische Probleme mit nach Hause bringt.
Außerdem - wenn man Teil der Familie war, dann gabs halt nicht viele Möglichkeiten. Entweder man hat seine Jobs erledigt oder es war der letzte Job, den man jemals angenommen hat.

Ich finde das Spiel bis auf ein einige Kleinigkeiten wirklich Klasse! Macht ne Menge Spaß! 
Ab und zu auch mal mit ner neuen Karre einfach ein wenig durch die Stadt zu heizen und ein bisschen auf Sightseeing zu gehen.
Mit den Missionen hat man ja eh keinen Stress - da kann man zwischendurch schon ein paar andere Sachen machen.

85% wie sie von der PC Games vergeben wurden, finde ich absolut gerechtfertigt und jeder der jammert, dass "nur" 85% vergeben wurden, den kann ich nicht verstehen.
Ist doch eine gute Bewertung - und ich bin der Meinung, dass Mafia 2 durch DLC´s, auch wenn diese nicht jedermanns Sache sind, noch aufgewertet werden kann bzw. wird.


----------



## Elfredo (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



MuayThai02 schrieb:


> du laberst eine sülze Elfredo, dass Game ist Hammer!!!!


 Mafia 2 ist Sülze! Mensch hab ich den ersten Teil geliebt und dann sowas....urgl..!

Naja den ganzen Konsolenkids wirds freuen, wieder n neues buntes Ballerspiel ohne Sinn und Segen.

Okay die Story ist schön ausgearbeitet aber letztendlich bleibts bei geballer, geballer und geballer Kotz....

Hätte man vielmehr draus machen können, aber wenn die konsolenkids keinen durchgehenden Blutstrom im Spiel sehen und die Missionen sich in ihrem Anspruch nicht nur aufs Blut vergiessen beschranken, ists halt nicht mehr so attraktiv


----------



## Lextoul (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Elfredo schrieb:


> MuayThai02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > du laberst eine sülze Elfredo, dass Game ist Hammer!!!!
> ...


hast du es überhaupt schon durchgespielt?! ich habe es mir geholt und finde es genial! ob es letztendlich mafia 1 vom thron schießen kann werd ich sehen wenn ich es durch hab. aber bis jetzt ist es super insziniert, überaus lebendig gestaltet und die story macht immer lust auf mehr!

Also wenn hier einer sagt, er habe mafia1 geliebt und empfindet mafia2 als sülze, dann redet er sülze! Mafia 2 macht nämlich wirklich vieles genauso oder besser als Mafia1 bis auf den Umfang! Doch wir werden ja noch sehen was als DLCs kommt. Ich denke nicht dass der Punkt Aufgaben in der Legende der Karte grundlos drin gelassen wurde!


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Elfredo schrieb:


> Hätte man vielmehr draus machen können, aber wenn die konsolenkids keinen durchgehenden Blutstrom im Spiel sehen und die Missionen sich in ihrem Anspruch nicht nur aufs Blut vergiessen beschranken, ists halt nicht mehr so attraktiv


selten so eine geballte Ladung an Unsinn gelesen. Wenn wir "Konsolenkids" Blut sehen wollen, spielen wir _Gears of War_. Dafür brauchen wir Mafia 2 nicht. Das bischen Ketchup dort ist eh kaum der Rede wert. Man spielt das Spiel der Story und der 40er/50er Jahre Atmosphäre wegen, aus keinem anderen Grund.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Ich find Mafia 2 echt genail, nur leider viel zu  kurz... habs schon durch.  BIn jetzt dran alle Wanted-Poster zu finden, da ich die Playboys wärend der Story schon alle gesammelt hab. Aber eins ist mir jetzt beim Wanted-Poster sammeln aufgefallen, es gibt so viele Ecken und Gegenden im Spiel die echt klasse dekoriert sind, nur leider kommt man wenn man der Story sturr folgt nie zu diesen tollen Plätzen hin! Z.b. zu dem kleinen Leutturm im Hafen, nix besonderes, dennoch toll gestaltet. Wäre auf jeden fall noch mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## boernie (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Hier ist´s wie mit vielen guten Spielen, die ich von früher kenne und die ich gern gespielt habe. Die Neuauflage ist zwar grafisch schöner, aber die Spielzeit ist arg kurz. Das scheint durchgängig so zu sein, der Spieler bekommt immer weniger Spiellzeit für sein Geld.


----------



## Mothman (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



boernie schrieb:


> Hier ist´s wie mit vielen guten Spielen, die ich von früher kenne und die ich gern gespielt habe. Die Neuauflage ist zwar grafisch schöner, aber die Spielzeit ist arg kurz. Das scheint durchgängig so zu sein, der Spieler bekommt immer weniger Spiellzeit für sein Geld.


Ich würde sagen daran sind auch diese "DLC" mitschuld.
Es wird von Anfang an mit DLCs geplant und es werden im fertigen SPiel quasi "Platzhalter" geschaffen, in welche dann später die DLC integriert werden. 
Ist mir bei Dragon Age schon sauer aufgestoßen.


----------



## High-Tech (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Ist auch nciht verwunderlich wenn schon im Menü mit DLCs geworben wird.
Nur was bringen bei Mafia 2 DLCs ?!

Ich mein ist ja schön und gut aber entweder sollen Nebenmissionen zum Spiel richtig gehören und auch zum Teil mit den hauptmissionen kombinieren oder nicht.
Angenommen es kommt ein DLC wo man bei dem Auto-Schrotthändler "B" (auf der Karte) Auto-Klaumissionen machen kann, denkst das hat noch einen Anreiz, nachdem ich die Story in paar Tagen durchhab 

Nebenmissionen sind toll aber als DLC absoluter Schrott ... schlussendlich spielt man ein Spiel eh nur wegen der Haupstory  und ist diese um wird das Spiel total flott langweilig siehe GTA4, da waren die Nebenmissionen zwar nett und hab die gern gespielt aber nach der Hauptstory hab ich das Spiel weggelegt.
Dennoch liebte ichs in GTA 4 Autos zu klauen oder suchen, das Fahren macht mir wie in mafia 2 auch soviel Spaß und sowas hab ich vermisst.

Oder in GTA im Ballad of Gay Tony Addon "Türsteher" zu spielen, waren einige lustige aufgaben. Das hätte Mafia gut getan, nicht nur die Spielzeit extrem hochgefahren es hätte bei Mafia 2 einfach eingeladen mehr mit der Welt zu machen.
Ein DLC nachträglich rauszubringen bringt gar nix, wenn muss es ein richtiges Addon sein siehe GTA 4 Liberty City Stories, das sich lohnt.
Aber hasse DLCs auch, bevor ich mir so Müll kauf kauf ich mir lieber ein komplettes neues Spiel, zumal DLCs oftmals selbst schon teuer genug sind  )


----------



## spike00 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Ein Spiel kürzen, den Vollpreis verlangen und dann DLCs raushauen und für die dann auch noch Geld einsacken! Bravo!!! 

Mmh macht Raubkopien wieder attraktiver...

Aber das geilste is wenn schon bevor das Spiel raus is fertige DLCs ankündigt werden...klasse!


----------



## benjiiii (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

najja..das spiel ist sehr cool....gute grafic und richtig spanend..
aber einfach zu kurz es sind insgesamt 15 level die hab ich in 8 stunden durchgespielt man meint das man nur die hälfte des spieles gekauft hat....für 50 euro finde ich aufjeden fall was besseres von den missionen her....

SCHADE....


----------



## Zhara87 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Ja, was soll man sagen lange hat es gedauert bis der Nachfolger zu Mafia erschien.
Nach dem ich nun das Spiel zum ersten Mal durchgespielt habe möchte ich ein Fazit ziehen:

Der grandiose erste Teil setzte natürlich die Messlatte für seinen Nachfolger sehr hoch. Nie davor und danach wurde meiner Meinung nach in einem Computerspiel eine Geschichte so gut erzählt wie in Mafia I.

Story:
Da in beiden Teilen die Story den Schwerpunkt darstellt möchte ich diesen Punkt zu erst vergleichen.
Im Vergleich zum 1. Teil bleibt der Protagonist des zweiten Teils Vito Scaletta recht blass und was mir am meisten gefehlt hat ist das reflektieren der eigenen
Handlungen. Zweifel, reue und Menschlichkeit wurden bei Tommy in Mafia 1 viel besser rübergebracht und machten ihn Symphatischer und insgesamt verlieh das dem ersten Teil einen 
aus meiner Sicht mehr Tiefgang.Insgesamt bleibt die Geschicht relativ boerflächlich und lässt wie erwähnt den Tiefgang des ersten Teils vermissen, dazu kommt das abrupte und unbefriedigende
Ende. 
Die Geschichte wird in 15 Kapiteln erzählt wobei die Story in den ersten 5 Kapiteln dahindümpelt und diese nicht mal wirklich als storyrelevant bezeichnet werden können. 
Enttäuschend ist auch das es eigentlich nie zu großen Auseinandersetzungen mit der Polizei kommt. In Mafia 1 hat man ja speziell mit den Polizei nach der Ermordung des Sohn des Staatsanwalts oder war es ein richter weiß es nicht mehr herbe Probleme und hat auch das FBI am Hacken(Bauernhof) wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Im zweiten Teil spilet die Polizei sogut wei keine Rolle in der Story und behindert auch nicht 2die Geschäfte"

Als nächstes möchte ich auf die KI eingehen:
Zunächst möchte ich bei diesem Punkt bei den Polizisten bleiben. Was soll man sagen selbst wenn man 4 Sterne hat einfach alle umnieten im Umkreis in der Regel kommen keine
neuen Kräfte an den Tatort einfach mit einer Karre wegbrausen und Kleidung wechseln. Verfolgungsjagden kommen kaum auf da man meist nicht mehr als 2 verfolger hat und diese abgeschüttelt hat wenn man um ein paar Ecken rumgefahren ist. Insgesamt würde ich sogar sagen die Cops aus dem ersten Teil machen Ihre neuen Kollegen nass.

Die Gegner KI ist leider auch nciht sonderlich gut geworden, diese verlässt selten ihre Deckung, steht beim nachladen manchmal doof rum ohne in selbige zu gehen und lässt sich brav abschießen. Läuft gelegentlcih im Entenmarsch auf einen zu sodass man mit 2-3 Salven aus einer MP 3-4 Gegner niederstreckt.

Die KI der Mitstreiter ist gut, die KI Kollegen suchen gut Deckung und leisten in den Missionen in denen Sie dabei sind auch einen guten Beitrag. Was allerdings
negativ ist. Die Kollegen sind stets unsterblich. es wird also nciht passieren das eine Mission fehlschlägt weil ihr Mitstreiter stirbt ich finde dies eingentlich schade. 

Unterm Strich muss man sagen das sich die KI in den 8 Jahren seit dem ersten Teil leider keinesfalls weiter entwickelt hat sondern größtenteils Kannonenfutter ist.

Grafik:
Vorab da ich die PC-Version besitze beziehn sich meine Angaben darauf.
Sehr schöne Grafik auf dem Stand der heutigen technik es werden zwar keine neuen Maßstäbe gestzt aber die Grafik ist schön anzusehen und weiß zu gefallen besonders der Tolle Weitblick.
Auch das Wasser ist schön animiert wenn man ihr über eine Brücke fährt lohnt ein Kamera Schwenk zum Fluß darunter. Objekte wie Magazine/Hülsen oder umgefahrene Gegenstände Masten/Straßenschilder lösen sich allerdings schnell in wohlgefallen auf. Das ist wohl der tatsache gschuldet das es ein Multiplattform Titel ist.

Sound 
Kurz und knapp Grandios von den Waffensounds, über die Musik der 40er und 50er Jahre alles erste Sahne und verleiht dem Spiel ein erstklassiges Flair.

Umfang:
Positiv ist das umfangreiche Waffenarsenal und die vielen verschiedenen Fahrzeuge zu vermerken, wobei leider etwas negativ ist, dass es keine Motorräder gibt.
Aus dem ersten Teil gibt es zahlreiche prägnante Missionen die episch Format haben: Exekutionsmission auf dem Dampfer, den Bauernhof, Einbruch beim Staatsanwalt(oder war es ein Richter?), die Kirche, Flughafenmission mit Frank oder die Mission am Hafengelände am Ende. 
Mit viel wohlwollen erreichen 3 von 15 Kapiteln des neuen Teils das niveau der oben genannten Missionen aus dem ersten Teil wobei ich sogar eher sagen würde keine einzelne Mission schafft es auf das Niveau der oben genannten.

Spielzeit: 
Beim ersten Mal durchspielen des 1. Teils habe ich bestimmt 20 od. 25 Studnen benötigt ohne alles zu kennen etc. und auch Schwierigkeitsgrad leicht.
Mafia II hatte ich nach 12,5 Stunden durch und habe mich nicht mal beeilt, an einigen Stellen bin ich sogar normal gelaufen der Atmosphäre wegen
und da ich das Spiel von Beginn an auf Schwierigkeit SCHWER gespielt habe musste ich die ein oder andere Mission auch mehrmals spielen.
Aufgrund der kurzen Spielzeit nimmt das Fahren von A nach B einen prozentual höheren Anteil am Spiel ein.
Muss aber noch dazu sagen das für mich das Sammeln der Playmates und Steckbriefen keine Motivation darstekkt und cih die Spielwelt nach solchen auch nicht
abgesucht habe.

Fazit
Alles in allem ist Mafia 2 ein gutes Spiel geworden, das aber leider nicht mal phasenweise an die Qualität des ersten Teils heranreicht. Aber Fans des ersten Teils sowie Freunde von Actionspielen werden trotzdem an dem leider um einiges zu kurz geratenem Spiel Ihre Freude haben.


----------



## Elfredo (29. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

*Wow schöne Analyse Danke! Ganau was ich sagen wollte aber ich hab wegen der kurzen Spielzeit immer noch die Hasskappe auf und kann daher nich objektiv bleiben. Durchgespielt hab ichs und kurz und knapp mangelt es an allem! Ki überall (Fußgänger, Polizei, Gegner), Fahrzeuge, Verfolgungsjagten, ähnlich große Map wie im ersten Teil mit kilomerterlangen Landstrassen und vorallem einen glaubwürdigen Charakter mit dem man sich gern identifiziert. 11 Stunden Spielzeit.....HASS. Passanten gehen buchstäblich über Leichen, selbst die Cops interessiern sich nur kurz dafür, und wenn schon alle die Leiche ignorieren sollten die Entwickler wenigstens so Konseqent sein und die Leiche langsam verwesen lassen, dann wärs fast schon witzig.*


----------



## JamesMark (29. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Was soll ich groß sagen? 
Mir hat alles top gefallen außer die Langeweile von Kapitel 3-9. Das Ende ist ein Meisterwerk, das offene Ende setzt dann noch einen drauf. Richtig genial gemacht, hatte Gänsehaut als Joe am Ende auf der Straße abbiegt und man nicht weiß was sie mit ihm vorhaben. Joe ist mir richtig ans Herz gewachsen, deshalb war ich schon beinhae geschockt! Klasse Game, freue mich auf die Fortsetzung!


----------



## benjiiii (29. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Fortsetzung?
die wird bestimmt so kurz wie mafia 2


----------



## head2003 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Interessant was die Leute alles so finden im Spiel: http://www.mafiaii.net/forum/t...
Dort gibt es sogar einen Freie Fahrt Mod: http://www.mafiaii.net/forum/thread.php?threadid=1703

"Lustig", wenns so einfach geht, hät man den ja auch einbauen können aber wahrscheinlich kommt das dann als "Free Drive DLC" oder so...


----------



## KaterFreggel (29. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

 Warum haben sich die Entwickler eigentlich die Mühe gemacht die scheiss Hochbahn zu entwerfen, die Bahnhöfe zu erstellen das scheiss Ding in den Stadtplan zu setzen, Tunnel und Brücken zu machen, wenn das scheiss Ding nen Platzhalter für nix ist.

Lenkradunterstützung ist auch nur mit nem Scheiss XBoxPad Emulator möglich... die ordentliche Story und die tolle Grafik trösten da kein bisschen drüber hinweg.

Sooooooo kurz fand ich die Story nun nicht, aber Mafia 1 ist unantastbar. 

Mafia 1 war auch liniear getsaltet, aber abseits der Mission hatte man ganz klar viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Kein Auto zur Hand, cool da ist nen Bahnhof nehm ich eben den Zug. So geil die Autos auch aussehen, nur 36 stück? Es fahren ja nicht mal Hochbahnen für die Atmosphäre... als fahren nur Fernzüge wenn eine Mission mal in der Nähe der bahntrasse stattfindet. Aber da ist gescriptet... In dem ersten Video zu Mafia 2 fuhren die scheiss 3Wagigen Bahnen noch...

In Teil 1 gab es 6 Stück von einem Modell, als 4 Türer, 2 Türer transporter etc. das gibts in Mafia 2 nur bei den LKW und da gibts nur den Tanklaser oder die Pritsche.

Was eine gekürzte schlampige Scheisse... 


 Teilweise bin ich begeistert... teilweise bin ich schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## head2003 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



JamesMark schrieb:


> Das Ende ist ein Meisterwerk, das offene Ende setzt dann noch einen drauf. Richtig genial gemacht


Oh ja wie genial.. ein offenes Ende in einer Mafiastory, das gabs ja noch nie.. So*hust*pra*hust*nos... Das ist kein Meisterwerk, das ist ne halbe Story die dann mit Addon oder DLC weitergeführt wird, da könnt ich drauf wetten.

Abgesehen davon, schaut Euch mal nun nochmal die 1014 Trailer hier auf PC Games und die Gameplaydemos der Entwickler und hört Euch die Interviews an. Und dann staunt was die alles erzählen was kommen sollte und staunt wenn Ihr seht was alles in den Videos zu sehen ist an Dingen, Missionen, Sachen, Zwischensequenzen usw. die gar nicht im Spiel sind.

Ganz abgesehen von den Dingen die man angedeutet sieht aba nix von hat (wie z.B. die Telefonsymbole auf der Map, die mir viel bringen weil ich uuunbedingt zur Telefonzelle will und den Höhrer abnehmen und niemanden kenn den ich anrufen kann)

Und unter "verschieden Jahreszeiten" hab ich mir auch mehr vorgestellt als eine Hand voll Missionen im Winter und der Rest im Sommer bei Sonne oder Regen (und das wechselt ja auch nur von Mission zu Mission). Tag/Nachtwechsel gibts auch nicht, weil jede Mission zu einer bestimmten Zeit beginnt.

Mich ärgert so enorm das dieses Spiel eine so schöne Atmo hat, grade anfangs wenn man Nachts bei Schnee unterwegs ist und im Radio trällert winterliche Musik, da wird einem grad warm ums Herz, aber genauso ziehen mich die negativen Dinge wieder raus.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Es gibt mehr wie 36 Wagen, im "Showroom werden nicht alle Modelle angezeigt (bsp. LKWs, aber auch der Thunderbolt, etc.). 

Die Telefonzelle hat einen (marginalen) Nutzen. Wenn man 3 oder mehr Fahdungssterne hat, kann man in einer Telefonzelle einen Anruf machen, um ein entsprechend hohes Tier bei der Polizei zu schmieren - und den Fahndungslevel auf "0" zu reduzieren.


----------



## JamesMark (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Habt ihr mal in den Codes nachgeschaut bei mafia2?? Ich glaube da sieht man was die alles herausgenommen haben....schaut mal:

Spiele
--------
Spielautomat


Sonstiges
-------------
Du hast gelernt, wie man einen Safe knackt
Zeitung nehmen (geht das)
Fahrgeld zahlen
Fahrtziel angeben (war wohl für taxi fahrten gedacht)
Unter Vorleger suchen
Im Briefkasten suchen
Im TÃ¼rrahmen suchen
Auf dem Fensterbrett suchen
In Taxi einsteigen
Gepanzerten LKW ausrauben
Haus kaufen
Penner einen Dollar geben (geht bei mir nicht)

Nebenmissionen?
----------------------
00_51_01_0019pontan-Mission verfÃ¼gbar.
00_51_01_0020pontan-Mission abgeschlossen.
00_51_01_0021pontan-Mission abgelehnt.

Multipalyer (Evt. Konsole only)
--------------
00_54_00_0001:%s ist dem Spiel beigetreten!
00_54_00_0002:Grund : Zu viele Benutzer.
00_54_00_0003:Grund : Server ist voll.
00_54_00_0004:Grund : Falsche Version.
00_54_00_0005:Grund : Falsches Passwort.
00_54_00_0006:Grund : Server verloren.
00_54_00_0007:Grund : Server geschlossen.
00_54_00_0008:Grund : Hoher Ping.
00_54_00_0009:Grund : InaktivitÃ¤t.

Und die adresse taucht öfters auf
www.mafia2game.com/sweepstakes

Beitrag 2

Free Ride Modus und die Aufgaben die 2K geplant hatte
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
21_51_01_0001:Fahre zu den Docks und zerstöre alle markierten Wagen.
21_51_02_0001:Folge dem Ziel. Pass auf, dass er dich nicht bemerkt.
21_51_02_0002:Erledige Pepe Gambino und seine Kontaktperson.
21_51_03_0001:Verprügel alle Straßenverkäufer. Aber schieß nicht auf sie!
21_51_03_0002:Verprügel den nächsten Verkäufer. Aber schieß nicht auf ihn!
21_51_03_0003:Erledige den letzten Gangster.
21_51_04_0001:Zerstöre alle Tankwagen. Lass sie nicht entwischen!
21_51_04_0002:Zerstöre den zweiten Tankwagen.
21_51_05_0001:Erledige Frankie Stones.
21_51_05_0002:Eine Falle! Überlebe um jedem Preis!
21_51_06_0001chütze den Zeugen vor den Mördern der Mafia.
21_51_06_0002:Erledige die beiden Gangster!
21_51_06_0003:Es kommen noch mehr Gangster! Wehre den Angriff ab und beschütze den Zeugen!
21_51_07_0001:Erledige den Consigliere.
21_51_08_0001:Erledige drei Capos.
21_51_09_0001:Erledige Sweet Federico.
21_51_10_0001:Erledige Big Sal.
21_51_11_0001:Verprügel ein paar Zuhälter der Bombers, aber schieß nicht auf sie!
21_51_12_0001:Zerstöre alle markierten Wagen.
21_51_13_0001großes Grinsenemoliere drei Läden, die unter dem Schutz der Bombers stehen.
21_51_14_0001:Erledige Dirty Daniel.
21_51_15_0001:Zerstöre alle Lieferwagen und ihre Fracht.
21_51_16_0001:Zerstöre alle Vorratskisten.
21_51_17_0001:Töte Charon.
21_51_18_0001:Erledige die zwei korrupten Zeugen.
21_51_19_0001:Erledige den Drogenlieferanten der Bombers.
21_51_20_0001:Erledige Elroy Tussle und seinen Bruder.
21_51_21_0001:Zerstöre Eddie Fus Alkoholvorräte.
21_51_22_0001:Zerstöre alle Vorräte für den Karneval.
21_51_23_0001tiehl den Lastwagen und bring ihn zu Tam.
21_51_23_0002ring den gestohlenen Truck zu Tam.
21_51_24_0001großes Grinsenemoliere zwei Läden der Chinesen.
21_51_24_0002:Zerstöre den zweiten Laden. Mach Kleinholz aus ihm!
21_51_25_0001:Erledige den korrupten Zöllner.
21_51_26_0001:Erledige Fus Bruder.
21_51_27_0001:Hole das Auto mit dem Sprengstoff.
21_51_27_0002:Halte mit deinem Wagen nahe der Limousine der Triaden. Dann nichts wie weg, bevor die Bombe hochgeht.
21_51_28_0001:Erledige die zwei chinesischen Attentäter.
21_51_29_0001chütze die Ratte vor den Angriffen der Chinesen.
21_51_29_0002:Erledige drei chinesische Bosse.
21_51_30_0001:Erledige Eddie Fu.
21_51_30_0002:Nimm das Fahrzeug bei den Docks.
21_51_30_0003:Transportiere das Fahrzeug von den Docks nach Riverside.
21_51_30_0030:Erledige die drei Verkäufer.
21_51_30_0031:Erledige die zwei verbleibenden Verkäufer.
21_51_30_0032:Erledige den letzten Verkäufer.
21_51_31_0001:Zerstöre zwei Tankstellen der Irischen Gang.
21_51_32_0001:Verprügle alle irischen Schutzgelderpresser, aber schieß nicht auf sie!
21_51_33_0001tiehl den Lastwagen mit den Zigaretten.
21_51_33_0002:Liefere die gestohlenen Zigaretten ab.
21_51_33_0003cheiße, überall Iren! Leg sie alle um!
21_51_34_0001:Zerstöre die gestohlene Ware.
21_51_35_0001großes Grinsenemoliere das "Hill of Tara".
21_51_36_0001:Zerstöre alle markierten Lastwagen.
21_51_37_0001:Zerstöre alle markierten Wagen.
21_51_38_0001:Triff dich mit dem Ladenbesitzer.
21_51_38_0002chütze den Ladenbesitzer vor Brodies Schlägern.
21_51_39_0001:Fahre zum Schrottplatz und erledige Brodies Cousins.
21_51_40_0001:Erledige Tam Brodie.
21_51_51_0001tiehl den Shubert Pickup und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_51_0011tiehl den Shubert 38 und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_51_0021tiehl das Smith Coupe und liefere es in der Garage ab.
21_51_51_0031tiehl den Smith V8 und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_51_0041tiehl den Hank Tanklastzug und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_52_0001tiehl den Shubert Leichenwagen und liefere ihn in der Garage ab.
21_51_52_0011:Finde und stiehl das Walter Coupe und liefere es in der Garage ab.
21_51_52_0021tiehl den Smith Deluxe Kombi und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_52_0031:Finde und stiehl den Smith Mainline und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_52_0041:Finde und stiehl den GAI 353 Militär-Truck und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_53_0001tiehl den Jefferson Provincial und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_53_0011tiehl den Potomac Indian und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_53_0021:Finde und stiehl den Quicksilver Windsor und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_53_0031tiehl den Walker Rocket und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_53_0041:Finde und stiehl den Polizeibus und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_54_0001tiehl den Culver Empire und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_54_0011tiehl den Lassiter Serie 69 und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_54_0021tiehl den Smith Custom Polizei und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_54_0031tiehl den Houston Wasp und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_54_0041tiehl den Hank B Truck und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_55_0001tiehl den Lassiter Serie 75 Hollywood und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_55_0011tiehl den Smith Custom 200 und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_55_0021tiehl die Shubert Frigate und bring sie zur Garage.
21_51_55_0031tiehl den Smith Thunderbolt und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_55_0041tiehl den Shubert Gepanzerter Van und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_56_0001tiehl den Shubert Beverly und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_56_0011tiehl den Berkley Kingfisher und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_56_0021tiehl den Ascot Bailey und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_56_0031tiehl den ISW 508 und bring ihn zur Garage.
21_51_56_0041:Gewinne das Goldene Faust Turnier.
21_51_56_0022teige wieder in den Wagen.
21_51_56_0023:Fahr sehr vorsichtig. Der Lastwagen könnte explodieren.
21_51_56_0024:Fahr sehr vorsichtig. Das Fahrzeug ist voller Sprengstoff und könnte explodieren.
21_51_56_0025teig wieder in den Truck.
21_51_60_0001ringe das Auto zu deinem Apartment in Oyster Bay, um es zu behalten.
21_51_70_0001:Gewinne das Goldene Faust Turnier um Eddie Fu zu demütigen.
21_51_80_0001:Verprügel die Wachen und flieh aus dem Gefängnis.
21_51_90_0001:Erledige Richter Hillwood und seine drei Kollegen!
21_51_90_0002:Erledige Richter Hillwood!
21_51_91_0001:Hole das Auto in Riverside.
21_51_99_0000:Macht alle Missionen ohne Vorbedingungen verfügbar.
21_51_99_0001eginne mit deiner nächsten Mission.
21_51_99_0002:Erreiche die sichere Zone.
21_51_99_0003:Informiere deinen Kunden, dass du den Job erledigt hast.
21_51_99_0004:Erledige alle Feinde und steig ins Auto.
21_52_27_0012:Wenn die präparierte Karre beschädigt wird, könnte die Bombe zu früh zünden. Sei vorsichtig.
21_52_36_0001großes Grinsenu hast vorab Informationen über einen Zugüberfall bekommen.
21_52_36_0002:Wenn du schnell handelst, besteht die Möglichkeit, die Operation selbst durchzuführen.


Multiplayer insklusive...das finde ich jetzt aber auch einmal lächerlich, was denkt sich ein entwickler bei sowas?


----------



## JamesMark (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

---- sorry browser abgestürzt.


----------



## aataar-00 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Hmm, wie lange war die Entwicklungszeit von Mafia II - 8 Jahre? Die 
Fangemeinde hat nur zwei Tage gebraucht, um einen Freeride-Mod in Gang 
zu bringen, aber die Entwickler haben das trotz des magen Umfangs 
nicht für nötig gehalten? - Ach ja, könnte ja vielleicht was für den 
kostenpflichtigen DLC sein...

Ich bin mal auf mehr Leserwertungen gespannt. Nur 5-6 
Prozent Unterschied zwischen Mafia 1 und 2 scheint mir etwas wenig zu 
sein.


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Mir persönlich ist ein Freeride Modus egal. Ich hab weder die Zeit, noch die Lust, hier irgendwelchen Beschäftigungen nachzugehen.

Selbst "früher", als ich noch mehr Zeit hatte, hab ich meistens die Hauptstory durchgespielt und gut war.

Mafia II erzählt für mich eine dichtere und bessere Story als es GTA IV tut. Rein objektiv betrachtet bietet zwar GTA IV mehr, nur subjektiv macht mir Mafia II einfach mehr Spass.


----------



## Vordack (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist ein Freeride Modus egal. Ich hab weder die Zeit, noch die Lust, hier irgendwelchen Beschäftigungen nachzugehen.
> 
> Selbst "früher", als ich noch mehr Zeit hatte, hab ich meistens die Hauptstory durchgespielt und gut war.
> 
> Mafia II erzählt für mich eine dichtere und bessere Story als es GTA IV tut. Rein objektiv betrachtet bietet zwar GTA IV mehr, nur subjektiv macht mir Mafia II einfach mehr Spass.


Der Text hätte von mir sein können


----------



## Shubbidu (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Mir ist Freeride auch wayne, egal ob bei GTA oder Mafia: die Storymissionen sind's, die mich interessieren. Aber genau hier liegt mein Haupt-Kritikpunkt an Mafia2:
laut Test und Komplettlösung gerade mal 15 Storymissionen? Ich bezweifel mal sehr stark, dass man dafür überhaupt die im Test angegebenen 10-12 Stunden Spielzeit braucht - wohl eher 7-8. Und darüber hinaus gibt's ja dann nix wirklich sinnvolles zu tun. Sorry, aber da ist ein Neupreis von 45-50 Euro einfach mal die TOTALE Frechheit!!! Aber das werden von Kapitalismus und Raffgier zerfressene Softwareunternehmen eh nie kapieren, dass Raubkopieren AUCH (nicht NUR, aber AUCH) etwas mit viel zu hoch angesetzten Preisen zu tun hat. Wie eine Studie von Valve mal gezeigt hat würden im Verhältnis mehr Spiele verkauft und unterm Strich mehr verdient, wenn man Spiele für 20 Euro und weniger verkaufen würde, anstatt 45+.


----------



## anjuna80 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Shubbidu schrieb:


> Wie eine Studie von Valve mal gezeigt hat würden im Verhältnis mehr Spiele verkauft und unterm Strich mehr verdient, wenn man Spiele für 20 Euro und weniger verkaufen würde, anstatt 45+.


Link zur Studie?

Da frag ich mich, wieso Valve ihre Neuerscheinungen nicht für 20 Euro verkauft, wenn der Mehrverdienst doch bewiesen ist


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Shubbidu schrieb:


> Mir ist Freeride auch wayne, egal ob bei GTA oder Mafia: die Storymissionen sind's, die mich interessieren. Aber genau hier liegt mein Haupt-Kritikpunkt an Mafia2:
> laut Test und Komplettlösung gerade mal 15 Storymissionen? Ich bezweifel mal sehr stark, dass man dafür überhaupt die im Test angegebenen 10-12 Stunden Spielzeit braucht - wohl eher 7-8. Und darüber hinaus gibt's ja dann nix wirklich sinnvolles zu tun. Sorry, aber da ist ein Neupreis von 45-50 Euro einfach mal die TOTALE Frechheit!!! Aber das werden von Kapitalismus und Raffgier zerfressene Softwareunternehmen eh nie kapieren, dass Raubkopieren AUCH (nicht NUR, aber AUCH) etwas mit viel zu hoch angesetzten Preisen zu tun hat. Wie eine Studie von Valve mal gezeigt hat würden im Verhältnis mehr Spiele verkauft und unterm Strich mehr verdient, wenn man Spiele für 20 Euro und weniger verkaufen würde, anstatt 45+.


Mafia II kostet bei Amazon.de 43 EUR, wenn du es in England bestellst, zavvi.com ... dann zahlst du inkl. Versand 26 Pfund, das sind ca. 32 EUR.

Also deine 50 EUR sind dann doch sehr hoch gegriffen. 

Zweitens gab es diese Diskussionen schon früher: wenn du nicht gewillt bist, für ~10 Stunden Spielspass 40 EUR zu zahlen, dann lass es. Wieso man jetzt wieder mit Raubkopien und so einen Unsinn kommt, ist mir echt unbegreiflich. Niemand zwingt dich das Spiele heute und sofort zu kaufen. Schau dir Kane und Lynch 2 an ... bekommst du heute, wieder bei zavvi.com, für 19 Pfund inkl. Versandt ... das sind ca. 23 EUR.

Das hat nichts mit Raffgier oder Kapitalismus zutun, sondern normales kaufmännisches Verständnis, wieviel Geld generiert werden muss, damit man seine Ausgaben "wieder drin hat". So einen Schwachsinn wie der Teil mit Valve und niedriger Verkaufspreis wurde schon oft anhand von realen Beispielen widerlegt, World of Goo anyone?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Raffgier oder Kapitalismus zutun, sondern normales kaufmännisches Verständnis, wieviel Geld generiert werden muss, damit man seine Ausgaben "wieder drin hat". S


Wie recht du doch hast. Leider wird dieser Geschäftssinn oft mit Raffgier verwechselt. Wir alle sind mündige Käufer, die mit ihren Entscheidungen den Markt beeinflussen. Ich zum Beispiel würde gerne Splinter Cell Conviction spielen, bin aber nicht bereit, die aktuellen 40 Euro auszugeben. Wenn ich es mal für 20 bekomme, dann nehme ich es. So kann jeder für sich entscheiden.


Hat man dieses Verständnis für betrienswirtschaftliche Zusammehänge etwa nur als erfolgreicher Jungunternehmer?


----------



## anjuna80 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Hat man dieses Verständnis für betrienswirtschaftliche Zusammehänge etwa nur als erfolgreicher Jungunternehmer?


Preisfindungsmechanismen lernt man in den ersten BWL-Semestern. Und selbst ohne dieses Wissen kann man sich vieles logisch erklären. 
Die Unternehmen sind nicht doof und wissen ganz genau, mit welchen Preisen sie das Maximale für sich herausholen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Fiffi1984 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat man dieses Verständnis für betrienswirtschaftliche Zusammehänge etwa nur als erfolgreicher Jungunternehmer?
> ...


So ist es. Von daher kann ich den Ärger meistens nicht nachvollziehen. Ich persönlich fand diese ganzen Preisfindungsgeschichten übrigens immer mit am interessantesten.


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Und selbst ohne dieses Wissen kann man sich vieles logisch erklären.


   
... das hieße aber im Umkehrschluss, das hier viele User unterwegs sind, die nicht logisch denken können.



Das lassen wir jetzt mal so unkommentiert stehen ...


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das hat nichts mit Raffgier oder Kapitalismus zutun, sondern normales kaufmännisches Verständnis, wieviel Geld generiert werden muss, damit man seine Ausgaben "wieder drin hat". S
> ...


Splinter Cell hat man in 8 STunden durch, leih es dir doch einfach aus...?!


----------



## BlackDead (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

[quote uid="8892572"]Preisfindungsmechanismen lernt man in den ersten BWL-Semestern. Und selbst ohne dieses Wissen kann man sich vieles logisch erklären. 
Die Unternehmen sind nicht doof und wissen ganz genau, mit welchen Preisen sie das Maximale für sich herausholen. [/quote] 


Das dürfte man auch in jeder kaufmännischen Ausbildung lernen.
Nur wichtig ist eben das man das gelernte auch versteht und anwenden kann und nicht nur auswendig lernt.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Fiffi1984 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Splinter Cell hat man in 8 STunden durch, leih es dir doch einfach aus...?!


Würde ich ja, aber erstens braucht man dafür ja ein persönliches KOnto bei Ubisoft, zweitens gibts es das nirgendwo zu leihen. Der Grund dafür dürfte erstens sein.


----------



## Piet76 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

" Kann es den Vorgänger übertrumpfen und GTA 4 vom Thron der Open-World-Spiele stoßen?"

Nein, kann es nicht. Denn meiner Meinung nach war das GTA4 nie. Aber ich bemerke auch, dass man Mafia 2 schnell durch hat... :-/


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Ich hab's durch und wurde mMn sehr gut unterhalten.
Bis jetzt knapp 20 Spielstunden für 35 €, da kann ich persönlich nicht meckern.

Die Story fand' ich sehr unterhaltsam, und als Achievement-Junkie werd' ich garantiert immer wieder mal das Spiel anschmeißen, um auch noch die restlichen, ausstehenden Achievements zu besorgen.
Nur die Wanted Poster-Sammel Aktion macht mir Kopfschmerzen. Es sind 159 von den Dingern in der Stadt verteilt, und ich habe bis jetzt gerade einmal 7 Stück gefunden...   

Kleiner Tipp zum Geldverdienen:

Bei Bruski kann man jedes beliebige Auto verschrotten (nur die großen LKW nicht, die passen nicht in die Presse   ), das gibt etwa 400 - 500 $.

Bei Derek im Hafen kann man Autos exportieren lassen, was richtig dick Kohle bringt.
Allerdings akzeptiert man dort nur bestimmte exklusive Modelle.
Folgende habe ich bis jetzt herausgefunden:

HotRod (habe aber nur den einen im Spiel gefunden)
Lassiter Series 69
Lassiter Series 75
Jefferson Provincial
Shubert Frigate (das soll garantiert eine Chevrolet Corvette sein   )
Ascot Bailey

Und noch ein Tipp: Wenn man das Geschwindigkeitsachievement haben möchte (125mph), empfehle ich, sich einen Ascot Bailey zu schnappen, diesen zu tunen, und als Rennstrecke die "Brooklyn"-Bridge zu benutzen, wobei schon an der Ampelkreuzung (östliches Brückenende) ordentlich Stoff geben sollte. Die Brücke ist deshalb so geeignet, weil es die einzige wirklich lange Gerade im Spiel ist.


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Die Story fand' ich sehr unterhaltsam, und als Achievement-Junkie werd' ich garantiert immer wieder mal das Spiel anschmeißen, um auch noch die restlichen, ausstehenden Achievements zu besorgen.
> Nur die Wanted Poster-Sammel Aktion macht mir Kopfschmerzen. Es sind 159 von den Dingern in der Stadt verteilt, und ich habe bis jetzt gerade einmal 7 Stück gefunden...
> 
> Und noch ein Tipp: Wenn man das Geschwindigkeitsachievement haben möchte (125mph), empfehle ich, sich einen Ascot Bailey zu schnappen, diesen zu tunen, und als Rennstrecke die "Brooklyn"-Bridge zu benutzen, wobei schon an der Ampelkreuzung (östliches Brückenende) ordentlich Stoff geben sollte. Die Brücke ist deshalb so geeignet, weil es die einzige wirklich lange Gerade im Spiel ist.


Achievements?!

Anscheinend hab ich noch kein einziges bekommen^^


----------



## Spassbremse (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Achievements?!
> 
> Anscheinend hab ich noch kein einziges bekommen^^


Hast Du die PC-Version? Und Steam ist online?

Wenn ja, dann bekommst Du eigentlich automatisch die Story-Achievements nach jedem Kapitel...

Das Spiel enthält übrigens über 50 Achievements.


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

stimmt^^
im Steamprofil steht


----------



## Maverick1 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Das Ende ist schon recht verwirrend gemacht. Hätt ich mir anders erhofft. Man spiel die ganze Zeit über mit seinem Kumpel zusammen und zum Schluß fehlt er. Wird er umgenietet, oder nur nach hause gebracht, das sind so sachen die mir zu offen sind in dem Ende zumal das (erste) DLC gar nicht über die beiden Hauptchars handelt. Klar lässt man sich Spielraum für eine 3. Version, aber der ist viel zu groß. Ich hoffe mal das DLC ist gut gemcaht und nicht nur einfach so hingeklatscht.


----------



## LordSaddler (31. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> HNRGargamel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Achievements?!
> ...



Ich habe das Spiel durch, aber komischerweise für zwei Kapitel kein Achievment bekommen.

Es gibt auch noch eins, für das man 50 Meilen mit einem Auto fahren muss. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich mit dem einen diese 50 schon lange erreicht habe, aber bekomme das Achievment auch nicht. 
Gibt es da irgendwelche Besonderheiten? Zum Beispiel: nicht tunen, nicht reparieren, usw?

Von den komischen Wanted Postern habe ich beim ersten Durchlauf nur ein einziges gefunden. Mittlerweile sind es immerhin schon 18. So langsam verlässt mich aber die Lust, danach zu suchen.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



LordSaddler schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch eins, für das man 50 Meilen mit einem Auto fahren muss. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich mit dem einen diese 50 schon lange erreicht habe, aber bekomme das Achievment auch nicht.
> Gibt es da irgendwelche Besonderheiten? Zum Beispiel: nicht tunen, nicht reparieren, usw?
> 
> Von den komischen Wanted Postern habe ich beim ersten Durchlauf nur ein einziges gefunden. Mittlerweile sind es immerhin schon 18. So langsam verlässt mich aber die Lust, danach zu suchen.


Nein, Du musst dafür das Auto nicht tunen. Du kannst leicht überprüfen, wieviele Meilen/Kilometer Du mit einem bestimmten Auto schon zurückgelegt hast: In Deiner Garage steht's fein säuberlich aufgelistet bei den Statistiken des Autos. Wenn Du die Anzeige auf "metrische Einheiten" hast, brauchst Du übrigens 80 km (=50 Meilen), damit Du das Achievement erhältst.

Die Wanted-Poster sind jetzt auch nicht so mein Ding; Sammelaufgaben mag ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es irgendwo schon einen Guide gibt, der sämtliche Locations auflistet.


----------



## Shubbidu (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Shubbidu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie eine Studie von Valve mal gezeigt hat würden im Verhältnis mehr Spiele verkauft und unterm Strich mehr verdient, wenn man Spiele für 20 Euro und weniger verkaufen würde, anstatt 45+.
> ...


Die Valve-Studie war mal eine News hier auf pcgames.de - Link musst du dir schon selber suchen.

Und vielleicht ist das der Grund warum Valve jeden Mittwoch und jedes Wochenende, sowie zu Weihnachten und verschiedenen anderen Anlässen die Preise bis zu 75% reduziert, auch bei Top-Titeln. Da hab ich schon oft zugeschlagen.


----------



## Shubbidu (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Shubbidu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir ist Freeride auch wayne, ...
> ...


1. Entschuldige, wenn ich als Deutscher mal vom normalen deutschen Verkaufspreis (keine Sonderangebote) ausgegangen bin, bei gängigen Händlern wie Saturn, Media Markt oder auch Okaysoft oder amazon.de - dort zahlt man eben in der Regel für Neuerscheinungen 45 bis 50 Euro (Stuttgarter Raum, Ba-Wü... mag ja vielleicht Bundesland-bezogene Unterschiede geben). Wohlgemerkt, ich sagte 45 BIS 50... nicht 50 (auch wenn die 50 natürlich besser in deine Argumentation passen). Die Preise im Ausland, egal ob in England, Estland oder Namibia waren nicht Thema meiner Kritik. Und die englische Preispolitik kenne ich, und die find ich sehr viel besser als die auf dem deutschen Markt - bestelle öfters mal in GB bei Händlern wie Play.com, TheHut.com oder Zavvi.com.

1.1. Die 32 Euro aus England, ja da spart man zweifelsohne. Aber auch 32 Euro für gerade mal 2 Abende Spielzeit sind mMn eine Frechheit. Oder willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass die mehr als geringe Spielzeit von Mafia2 KEINE Enttäuschung ist?

2. Ja, keiner zwingt mich, es neu zu kaufen, zu Release. Aber auch das war nicht das Thema meines Postings, also was soll das?

Abgesehen davon ist das mit den Budget-Preisen aber wiederum ein guter Hinweis. Das mach ich eh schon seit Jahren so, weil 1. für mich ehrlich gesagt in den letzten 2-3 Jahren nur eine Handvoll Spiele es wert waren, zu Release direkt zu kaufen und 2. hinzu kommt noch, dass ich nicht allzuviel Zeit zum Zocken hab, sodass ich locker die meisten Games auch später noch kaufen kann (weil ich eh nicht zum Release gleich dazu kommen würde). Und für 10 Stunden Spielzeit und weniger ist alles über 10-15 Euro einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Rabowke (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Shubbidu schrieb:


> 1. Entschuldige, wenn ich als Deutscher mal vom normalen deutschen Verkaufspreis (keine Sonderangebote) ausgegangen bin, bei gängigen Händlern wie Saturn, Media Markt oder auch Okaysoft oder amazon.de - dort zahlt man eben in der Regel für Neuerscheinungen 45 bis 50 Euro (Stuttgarter Raum, Ba-Wü... mag ja vielleicht Bundesland-bezogene Unterschiede geben). Wohlgemerkt, ich sagte 45 BIS 50... nicht 50 (auch wenn die 50 natürlich besser in deine Argumentation passen).


Du kannst ja von diesen Preisen ausgehen, aber die Realität sieht nun mal so aus, dass Media Markt & Saturn die Preise am Releasetag relativ weit unten ansetzen. D.h. neue Spiele für 39 EUR @ 1. Tag sind hier, in Berlin, eher die Regel als Ausnahme. Sicherlich ist es so, dass nach ca. paar Tagen die Preise meistens angehoben werden ... dem möchte ich nicht widersprechen.

Es ging aber in der Diskussion um folgendes ...



> Die Preise im Ausland, egal ob in England, Estland oder Namibia waren nicht Thema meiner Kritik. Und die englische Preispolitik kenne ich, und die find ich sehr viel besser als die auf dem deutschen Markt - bestelle öfters mal in GB bei Händlern wie Play.com, TheHut.com oder Zavvi.com.


... nämlich die Spieldauer von Mafia II in Relation zum Preis. Wir leben in einer globen Welt, d.h. dir steht es frei dich im Internet nach anderen, günstigen Angeboten umzuschauen. D.h. niemand zwingt dich, ein Spiel in Deutschland zu kaufen. D.h. das Argument, ich bin Deutscher und kauf in Deutschland ist für mich in diesem Fall, pardon, dämlich ... denn du selber hast es in der Hand was du für deine Spiele ( und andere Waren ) ausgibst.

D.h. es war im Vorfeld bekannt, das Mafia II ca. 12-15 Stunden ( div. Testberichte ) Spieldauer haben wird. Jetzt gehen wir davon aus, dass du ein geübter Spieler bist und Mafia II in ca. 8-10 Stunden durchspielst.

Das führt dazu ...



> 1.1. Die 32 Euro aus England, ja da spart man zweifelsohne. Aber auch 32 Euro für gerade mal 2 Abende Spielzeit sind mMn eine Frechheit. Oder willst du ernsthaft behaupten, dass die mehr als geringe Spielzeit von Mafia2 KEINE Enttäuschung ist?


... das du für dich selber entscheiden musst, ob dir ~32 EUR für 10 Stunden es wert sind, das Spiel zu kaufen. 

Für mich sind 10 Stunden Unterhaltung ( ohne Leerlauf ) sehr wohl 30-40 EUR wert, wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, das ich als Multiplattformer ( PC & 360 ) bei solchen Dingen es recht einfach habe: ich geh in die Videothek meines Vertrauens und leih mir Mafia II einfach aus, spiel es an drei Abenden durch und hab dafür dann 4,50 EUR ausgegeben.

Ich hab mir aber Mafia II für PC bei zavvi.com bestellt, eben weil ich Fan von Mafia I bin & das Mafia Setting an sich sehr schätze ( The Godfather Triologie etc. ) ... 



> 2. Ja, keiner zwingt mich, es neu zu kaufen, zu Release. Aber auch das war nicht das Thema meines Postings, also was soll das?




Du regst dich über die kurze Spieldauer und den hohen Preis am 1. Releasetag auf ... dann ist die logische Konsequenz eben nicht zu kaufen.

Wo liegt da jetzt dein Problem?



> Und für 10 Stunden Spielzeit und weniger ist alles über 10-15 Euro einfach lächerlich.


   
Scheinbar bist du aber noch nicht lange dabei ... ich erinner mich nur an Monkey Island I. Bietet keine 2-3h Spielzeit und hat ... wieviel damals gekostet? 100DM? Ist Monkey Island damals auch lächerlich gewesen? 

Was ich damit sagen will: was nützt mir ein Spiel mit 60h Spielzeit wenn 90% dieser Zeit einfach stupide und langweilig ist? Lieber komprimierte 10h und dafür 90% gute Unterhaltung und 10% Leerlauf ( wenn überhaupt ).


----------



## Shubbidu (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Fiffi1984 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat man dieses Verständnis für betrienswirtschaftliche Zusammehänge etwa nur als erfolgreicher Jungunternehmer?
> ...


Fragt sich, wieso soviele Software-Unternehmen oder Publisher usw. rote Zahlen schreiben oder sogar Pleite gehen, wenn sie doch so eine unfehlbare Preispolitik betreiben, die maximale Einnahmen garantiert?

Übrigens: in der Diskussion muss man auf die Perspektive achten, d.h. argumentiert man aus Sicht des Kunden oder des Unternehmens. Zweifelsohne sind die meisten Einwände auf meinen Post aus Unternehmens-Sicht richtig. Aber es geht um Interessen, und die unterscheiden sich erheblich zwischen Kunde und Unternehmen. Ich bin Kunde, und als solcher interessiert es mich (legitimerweise) absolut NULL, mit welchem Preis ein Unternehmen meint, seinen Gewinn maximieren zu können... mich interessiert nur, wieviel Qualität ich zu welchem Preis bekomme, oder anders: wieviel Euro pro Stunde Spielzeit und Spielspass. Und da ich mündiger Käufer am Markt bin (wie jemand anderes erwähnte), sage ich bei Mafia2 (das neben geringer Spielzeit ja auch noch andere Defizite aufweist) eben: Nein, danke, es sei denn für 15 Euro oder weniger, denn mehr sind mir persönlich eine Spielzeit unter 10 Stunden nicht wert. Klar ist aber auch: Wer nicht aufs Geld schauen muss, dem kann das natürlich wurscht sein, der kauft dann halt trotzdem.


----------



## Shubbidu (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Du kannst ja von diesen Preisen ausgehen, aber die Realität sieht nun mal so aus, dass Media Markt & Saturn die Preise am Releasetag relativ weit unten ansetzen. D.h. neue Spiele für 39 EUR @ 1. Tag sind hier, in Berlin, eher die Regel als Ausnahme. Sicherlich ist es so, dass nach ca. paar Tagen die Preise meistens angehoben werden ... dem möchte ich nicht widersprechen.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


1. Preise in Berlin, hm... die Realität sieht anders aus? Hm... DEINE vielleicht.. ICH kann nur DAS heranziehen was für MICH Realität ist und ich wohne nicht in Berlin. Und wie geschrieben, im Stuttgarter Raum ist es eben andersrum: 45-50 die Regel, 39 Ausnahme. Und nochmal: abgesehen davon gibt es natürlich den globalen Markt, den ich ja auch benutze. Der ist aber nunmal nicht relevant, wenn ich über die deutsche Preispolitik diskutiere und diese kritisieren will... es ging mir nicht um "Ich bin Deutscher und kaufe in Deutschland" (denn das ist, wie du richtig schreibst, nunmal in der Tat nicht mehr zeitgemäß), sondern um Verkaufspreise in Deutschland, und da spielen eben der globale Markt oder Preise im Ausland nunmal keine Rolle. Leuchtet ein, oder?

2. Monkey Island lächerlich? Das Spiel nicht, der Preis VIELLEICHT schon. Ich sage bewusst "vielleicht", denn solche Vergleiche sind mehr als schwierig, ich denke das weißt du auch. Man kann nicht einfach Preise aus verschiedenen "Zeitaltern" vergleichen, wenn ich das jetzt mal absichtlich überspitzt formulieren darf. Gibt ja auch die beliebten Anekdoten, was Brot früher mal gekostet hat, vor und nach dem Weltkrieg, im Vergleich zu heute. Da spielen soviele Faktoren rein, gesellschaftlich wie marktwirtschaftlich... z.B. müsste man den Preis im Vergleich zum damaligen Durchschnittseinkommen sehen usw. 

2.1. Bin schon seit C64 dabei, und hab mit Amiga, Atari und PC alles folgende mitgenommen, teilweise auch Konsolen.

3. Spielzeit und Spielspass: ja, da hast du absolut Recht. Ich habe natürlich Spielzeit gemeint, die auch Spass macht. Deshalb ist es wichtig, den Preis in Relation zur Spielzeit und zum Spielspass zu setzen, d.h. wieviel Euro bezahle ich pro Stunde Spielspass. Auch ein Spiel mit nur 7 Std. Spielspass ist lohnend, wenn es nur 15 Euro kostet. Und darum gehts ja: Mafia2 bietet sicherlich komprimierten Spielpass in den wenigen 7-8 Std. Spielzeit, aber der Preis dafür (pro Stunde) ist eben selbst mit 32 Euro immer noch zu hoch, mMn. Die Einschätzung zum Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis dürfte natürlich von Kunde zu Kunde unterschiedlich ausfallen, da sie auch davon abhängt, wieviel Geld man zur Verfügung hat: wer nicht aufs Geld schauen muss, muss sich mit solchen Überlegungen nicht befassen, sondern kauft einfach.


----------



## anjuna80 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Shubbidu schrieb:


> Fragt sich, wieso soviele Software-Unternehmen oder Publisher usw. rote Zahlen schreiben oder sogar Pleite gehen, wenn sie doch so eine unfehlbare Preispolitik betreiben, die maximale Einnahmen garantiert?


Eine gute oder perfekte Preisgestaltung muss noch lange keine Gewinne garantieren. 




> Übrigens: in der Diskussion muss man auf die Perspektive achten, d.h. argumentiert man aus Sicht des Kunden oder des Unternehmens. Zweifelsohne sind die meisten Einwände auf meinen Post aus Unternehmens-Sicht richtig. Aber es geht um Interessen, und die unterscheiden sich erheblich zwischen Kunde und Unternehmen. Ich bin Kunde, und als solcher interessiert es mich (legitimerweise) absolut NULL, mit welchem Preis ein Unternehmen meint, seinen Gewinn maximieren zu können


In deinem Ausgangsposting ging es um die Preishalbierung, und dass damit die Unternehmen mehr absetzen können...also wurde aus Unternehmersicht dagegen argumentiert. 
Übrigens werden in der Preisgestaltungspolitik die Zahlungswilligkeiten der Konsumenten berücksichtigt. Deine Interessen und deine Möglichkeiten werden also auch indirekt vertreten. Auch solltest du nicht Gewinnmaximierung gleichsetzen mit "den Kunden das Maximale aus der Tasche ziehen". Oft liegt der richtige Preis unter dem, den du für ein Konsumgut bereit bist zu zahlen.
Auch wenn du natürlich deine Interessen vertrittst, hilft es ja nicht, die Unternehmersicht auszublenden. Ohne das Einbeziehen anderer Standpunkte kommt man nämlich nicht weit, wenn man vernünftig argumentieren will 




> ... mich interessiert nur, wieviel Qualität ich zu welchem Preis bekomme, oder anders: wieviel Euro pro Stunde Spielzeit und Spielspass. Und da ich mündiger Käufer am Markt bin (wie jemand anderes erwähnte), sage ich bei Mafia2 (das neben geringer Spielzeit ja auch noch andere Defizite aufweist) eben: Nein, danke, es sei denn für 15 Euro oder weniger, denn mehr sind mir persönlich eine Spielzeit unter 10 Stunden nicht wert.


Absolut ok, da die 40 Euro sicher nicht jeden vom Kauf überzeugen können. Warte halt ein paar Monate, bis der Preis nur noch bei 15 Euro liegt, dann hat das Spiel auch "deinen richtigen" Preis.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Scheinbar bist du aber noch nicht lange dabei ... ich erinner mich nur an Monkey Island I. Bietet keine 2-3h Spielzeit und hat ... wieviel damals gekostet? 100DM? Ist Monkey Island damals auch lächerlich gewesen?


Ohja^^ Das waren Spielzeiten damals  2-3 Stunden waren noch recht luxuriös, an einem genialen Turrican 2 hat man 30 minuten gespielt^^ aber in DM-Zeiten war eh alles besser  heute jammern die kids rum wenn sie nich mindestens 20 Stunden Spielzeit kriegen - als ob ne lange Spielzeit ein Spiel automatisch besser macht


----------



## Vordack (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Shubbidu schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fiffi1984 schrieb:
> ...



"wieviel Euro pro Stunde Spielzeit und Spielspass"

Ich sehe es anders. Wie viel Euro pro Stunde Spielspass. Punkt. Jedes Spiel welches ein besseres P/L Verhältnis hat als einen Kinofilm ist sein Geld Wert.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Scheinbar bist du aber noch nicht lange dabei ... ich erinner mich nur an Monkey Island I. Bietet keine 2-3h Spielzeit und hat ... wieviel damals gekostet? 100DM? Ist Monkey Island damals auch lächerlich gewesen?
> ...


Moment, ihr redet hier aber von der "Netto"-Spielzeit, d.h., wenn das Spiel perfekt, ohne Unterbrechnung, durchspielen kann.

Gerade bei frühen Spielen, wo der Schwierigkeitsgrad oft erheblich höher lag, als bei ihren modernen Kollegen, brauchte man deutlich länger, um das Spiel zu schaffen, als dies heute normalerweise der Fall ist.

So saß ich an Monkey Island (ohne Lösung) garantiert mehrere Wochen. Und auch Turrican 2 auf dem Amiga habe ich sicherlich mehrere Monate gezockt, bis ich endlich den Endgegner geknackt hatte...


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und auch Turrican 2 auf dem Amiga habe ich sicherlich mehrere Monate gezockt, bis ich endlich den Endgegner geknackt hatte...


Wirklich?  der flog so langsam hin und her, das war doch kein Problem^^ Aber es stimmt schon, viele Spiele waren wirklich knifflig, und man brauchte länger...Shadow of the beast galt als eines der schwersten Spiele seiner Zeit, ich habs nie beendet. 
Viele heutige Spiele haben ja auch Bonusinhalte oder Sammelitems, wodurch man sie wieder und wieder spielen kann....streckt halt auch die Spielzeit. Damals gabs nur einfache Highscores. Aber das hat uns nie gestört^^


----------



## Spassbremse (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und auch Turrican 2 auf dem Amiga habe ich sicherlich mehrere Monate gezockt, bis ich endlich den Endgegner geknackt hatte...
> ...


Ich war nie wirklich gut in Actiongames...   

Um so stolzer war ich auf mich, dass ich X-Wing komplett mit allen Orden gemeistert habe!


----------



## anjuna80 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Um so stolzer war ich auf mich, dass ich X-Wing komplett mit allen Orden gemeistert habe!


Und DAS hatte ja wohl mal ein paar richtig schwere Missionen zu bieten. Ich glaube X-Wing habe ich nie ganz geschafft


----------



## Spassbremse (1. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Um so stolzer war ich auf mich, dass ich X-Wing komplett mit allen Orden gemeistert habe!
> ...


Die berüchtigte "Capture Frigate Priam" Mission habe ich garantiert mehr als 100x versucht, bis ich sie endlich geschafft habe (Minenfeld zerstören, Waffen der Fregatte zerstören, Boarding Teams beschützen, Tie - und Gunboatwellen abwehren...und das alles in einer mörderisch kurzen Zeitspanne von ca. 15 Minuten, bis eine imperiale Flotte inklusive Interdictorkreuzer eintrifft  - was die Mission natürlich auch scheitern ließ).
Gott, was hab' ich geflucht, wenn die Fregatte gerade eben von den Rebellen wieder repariert worden war, sich auch den Hypersprung vorbereitete (in 2m springen wir!) und dann kam das Scheißimperium...


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Spassbremse schrieb:


> und dann kam das Scheißimperium...


tja die Rebellion wollte nunmal den treuesten, aggressivsten Anhänger, diese Mission hat ihr dazu verholfen  
An X-Wing erinnere ich mich kaum, ich fand Tie Fighter immer irgendwie besser. :-o


----------



## Spassbremse (2. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und dann kam das Scheißimperium...
> ...


War's dann auch, aber nichtsdestotrotz war X-Wing damals auch ein super Spiel.   

Ich würde sagen, langsam back to topic, hust.
Jaja, Mafia 2...tolles Spiel, aber im Vergleich zu früheren Spielen: viiiel zu einfach!


----------



## IgorM (2. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Wenn ihr, PCGAMES, das Spiel getestet habt, dann dürfte euch auch der Fehler der nach einem Speicherleak aussieht aufgefallen sein!?
sowas sollte auch erwähnt werden. Man muss das Spiel nach spätestens 2 Kapitel neustarten damit die Fehler nciht auftauchen. 

Ansonsten fährt man durch schwarze Texturen, fehlende Texturen, oder in Autos rein die auf einmal 1m vor einem auftauchen.

Das Spiel hat massive Probleme im Speichermanagement. Hoffe ein Patch kommt bald nach. 

Ich dachte meine Grafikkarte wäre hinüber, dann laß ich das viele dieses Problem haben.


----------



## golani79 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Mit welchem System spielst denn du?

Hatte das Problem kein einziges mal und das, obwohl ich oft mehrere Stunden am Stück gespielt habe.
Könnte es eventuell auch ein Treiberproblem sein?


----------



## n0rdi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Also ich bin enttäuscht ! Mal wieder das Übliche, zu kurz !!!
Naja aber man merkt das da wohl Tonnen an DLC´s kommen werden , wenn man die ganzen auch im Innenraum ausgestatteten Gebäude sieht ... einmal 49,90 + noch mal x*10€^^ und ich dachte Spiele werden immer billiger


----------



## zensus (11. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

Ich habs 10 Minuten angespielt und gleich wieder deinstalliert... so ein dummer und fuer Hirnlose Spieler gemachte Nachfolger! Kein Vergleich mit dem ersten Mafia Spiel... dieser ganze Physics - Hype ist doch total unnoetig, und kostet nur CPU und Grafik power. Die sollten besser in das Gameplay investieren als in so einen Unsinn. Fallout 3 ist ein Beispiel wie es auch ohne Physik Engine geht...


----------



## golani79 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



zensus schrieb:


> Ich habs 10 Minuten angespielt und gleich wieder deinstalliert...


Bei solchen Sätzen muss ich dann immer wieder mal lachen ... das ist so, als ob man das 1. Kapitel von einem Buch liest und es dann in die Ecke wirft, weil es nicht gut sei.

Hast für Mafia 2 dann wenigstens Kohle aus dem Fenster geworfen oder hast für deinen Provider nur unnötig Traffic verursacht?   

Wenn dir PhysX nicht gefällt, steht es dir immer noch frei, ohne diese Option zu spielen und deine CPU und GPU nur für das Spiel ansich werkeln zu lassen ...


----------



## LordSaddler (11. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

10 Minuten? Da schafft man ja vielleicht das erste Kapitel im Krieg und das hat relativ wenig mit *Mafia *zu tun.
Nach dieser kurzen Zeitspanne, kann man doch keinen Eindruck vom Spiel bekommen? - Lächerlich.


----------



## nukefusion (12. September 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

also ich gehör leider normalerweise ebenfalls zu den leuten die es schaffen sich bereits nach 10 min von einem spiel demotivieren zu lassen und ich hatte schon die hoffnung aufgegeben das ich nach +mass effect 2+ dieses jahr überhaupt noch ein spiel durchspiele., aber bei +mafia 2+ kann  ich das wirklich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen!!!! es wird einfach nie langweilig... kaum denkt man das einen die stadt und das hin und her gefahre anödet, landet man im knast  die story... die charactere... musik.... die detailverliebte stadt...einfach nur geil!!! 

mir hat +saboteur+ damals schon recht gut gefallen was dem wie ich finde recht ähnlich ist, aber wo +saboteur+ schnell anfing zu nerven, gibt +mafia 2+ erst richtig gas.
wenn ich jedesmal für mein teuer geld ein solches spiel bekommen würde, wäre die
welt eine bessere!!!! 

technikprobleme hatte ich übrigens gar keine, nicht einziges mal!!!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*

So, nach dem Motto "Besser spät als nie" und mit zwei Wochen Unterbrechung, in denen mein PC auf Kur in der Werkstatt war, habe ich Mafia 2 nun auch beendet.

Die letzte Mission hat mich noch ein wenig Nerven gekostet, aber warum muss ich auch unbedingt gegen 3:00h vor dem Computer sitzen?
Eventuell deswegen, weil ich dank der gut in Szene gesetzten Story durchaus gespannt war, wie die Geschichte um Vittorio S. enden würde, denn trotz des sehr linearen Gameplays und den laaaangen Autofahrten, fand ich das Spiel äußerst ansprechend und das, obwohl ich den ersten Teil gespielt habe.

Gerade deswegen war ich ja recht angetan von der Tatsache, dass man 



Spoiler



den Mann verkörpert, der gegen Ende des ersten Teils für einen recht niederschmetternden Moment sorgte, als er den Hauptdarsteller erschoss.


Die restlichen Missionen, so kurz sie auch gewesen sein mögen, wussten ebenfalls zu gefallen und haben irgendwie meinen kruden Humor angesprochen, sei es nun, als man nach dem Puffbesuch "aufräumen" musste, oder Joe mal wieder bei der Ausführung einer seiner selten durchdachten Pläne unter die Arme greifen sollte.

Gut, das Ende ist wirklich sehr offen, aber da ich damit gerechnet hatte, 



Spoiler



dass Vito und Joe sofort draufgehen


, bin ich zufrieden.

Ich habe übrigens keinen einzigen Steckbrief gefunden, allerdings auch nicht danach gesucht und die Playboy- Sammlerei war nun auch kein großer Anreiz, aber als weiblicher Spieler hatte man dieses Mal immerhin einen relativ ansehnlichen Hauptcharakter als Eyecatcher, von daher will ich über die ganzen Brüste mal hinwegsehen. 

Nun sollte ich besser schlafen gehen, sonst wird das alles noch wirrer...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens keinen einzigen Steckbrief gefunden, allerdings auch nicht danach gesucht und die Playboy- Sammlerei war nun auch kein großer Anreiz, aber als weiblicher Spieler hatte man dieses Mal immerhin einen relativ ansehnlichen Hauptcharakter als Eyecatcher, von daher will ich über die ganzen Brüste mal hinwegsehen.


   
Nyx steht auf schmierige Italiener, die gerne Menschen umbringen ... 



Aber die Playboy-Hefte fand ich gut, als Idee ... nur schlecht umgesetzt. Wenn 1945, sprich gleich am Anfange, ein Hafenarbeiter im Playboy blättert, wo dieser doch erst 1953 zum erstenmal erscheint, dann ist das stümperhaft implementiert.

Aber hey, Brüste! Da schau ich gerne mal über schmierige Italiener hinweg.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mafia 2: Test der PC-Version - Ab heute im Handel - Toll inszeniert, aber nicht herausragend*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe übrigens keinen einzigen Steckbrief gefunden, allerdings auch nicht danach gesucht und die Playboy- Sammlerei war nun auch kein großer Anreiz, aber als weiblicher Spieler hatte man dieses Mal immerhin einen relativ ansehnlichen Hauptcharakter als Eyecatcher, von daher will ich über die ganzen Brüste mal hinwegsehen.
> ...


Ja mei, zum Schluss hatte er ja Skrupel...also...ein paar...naja...   

Das kleine Detail mit dem Playboy ist mir dank des fehlenden Hintergrundwissens gar nicht aufgefallen, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der Hafenarbeiter der echte Erfinder des Playboys war und das Konzept später geklaut wurde. 

Nun bin ich jedenfalls gespannt, was sie für DLCs auf den Markt werfen werden und wie schnell es nach diesem Ende weiter geht.


----------

